# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Համակարգչային ցանցերի աշխատանքը

## Elmo

Վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ ցանցերի մասին հայերեն ինֆորմացիա ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի, կամ եթե ունի, ապա ահավոր վատ որակի: Կամ մասնագիտական, ոչ մատչելի սովորական ընթերցողին:
Որոշեցի ինքս ցանցերի մասին բազային ինֆորմացիա գրել բոլորի համար:

ԵՎ այսպես ցանցեր:

Ի՞նչ է իրենցից ներկայացնում համակարգչային ցանցը: Ի՞նչ է գլոբալ համակարգչային ցանցը: Ի՞նչպես են համակարգիչները իրար միջև ինֆորմացիա փոխանակում և այլ հարցերին կփորձեմ պատասխանել պարզ, ու ոչ մասնագետներին հասկանալի լեզվով:

Առաջին համակարգչային ցանցը, ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, ստեղծվել է ռազմական նպատկներով: Նպատակն էր ստեղծել կապի այնպիսի տեսա, որը կաշխատի նույնիսկ միջուկային պատերազմի դեպքում: Պատմական փաստերին շատ չանրադառնալով ասեմ, որ երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով զարգանալով, այն տարածվեց աշխարհով մեկ, դառնալով այսօրվա ինտերնետը:

Լավ: Անցնենմ նկարագրություններին:

Համակարգչային ցանցերի հիմնական նպատակն է 2 և ավելի համակարգիչների միջև ապահովել ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակություն: Լավ է՞ հնչում: Դուք կարող եք ուրիշ համակարգչի մեջ գտնվող ինֆորմացիան տիրապետել: Նայել, փոփոխել, ավելացնել կամ ջնջել: Դա թույլ է տալիս տիրապետել ահավոր մեծ քանակի օգտագար և ոչ այնքան օգտակար ինֆորմացիայի:

Բայց ինչպե՞ս  են համակարգիչները իրար "ճանաչում" և "գտնում":

Հասանք մեր սիրած բառին, որ ամեն օր լսում ենք:
*IP* կամ ավելի ճիշտ *TCP/IP*
IP -ն դա համակարգչի էլեկտրոնային հասցեն է: Եթե մի համակարգիչ "ուզում է" կապնվել մյուսի հետ, նախ նա պետք է իմանա նրա IP-ն: Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեմ հաջորդիվ, հիմա ավելի ընդհանուր բացատրություն.
IP -ն տեսականօրեն կարելի է պատկերացնել այսպես.
Պատկերացրեք մի սենյակում 1000 -ից ավել մարդիկ, որոնցից ոչ ոք նույն անունը չունի: Երբ խոսում է նրանցից մեկը, սկզբում նշում է իր անունը, հետո հասցեատիրոջ անունը:
Ասենք այսպես *Պետրոցից Պողոսին* տուր ինձ քո սև մատիտը:
Հարց է առաջանում, իսկ բոլորը չե՞ն լսում որ *Պետրոսը Պողոսից* մատիտ ուզեց:
Լսում են, բայց շատ կուլտուրական են, ու երբ *Պողոսին* են դիմում, ապա պետք է պատասխանի միայն *Պողոսը*, իսկ մնացածը պարզապես անտեսում են:
Պողոսը լսելով որ դիմում են իրեն ու դիմողը հայտնել է իր անունը, վերցնում է սև մատիը և ասում՝ Վերցրու քո սև մատիտը *Պետրոս*: Ու էլի քանի որ համակարգիչները կուլտուրական են Պետրոսը ասում է: Ստացա մատիտը շնորհակալություն *Պողոս*:
Հիմա փոխարինում ենք Պոտրոս ու Պողոս բառերը IP հասցեներով, մարդկանց՝ համակարգիչներով իսկ սև մատիտը՝ ինֆորմացիայի մի կտորով, որին անվանում են փաթեթ:
Ստացանք այսպիսի մի վիճակ:
192.168.10.2(Պետրոսից) -ից 192.168.10.1(Պողոսին) -ին տուր ինձ Պամելա Անդերսոնի նկարը(սև մատիտը): 192.168.10.1 -ից 192.168.10.2 -ն վերցրու նկարից 32 բայթ ու հաստատի, որ այն ստացել ես, և ես կուղարկեմ մնացածը, կտոր առ կտոր: 192.168.10.2(Պերտոսից) -ից 192.168.10.1(Պողոսին) -ին ստացա առաջին կտորը(շնորհակալություն) տուր հաջորդը:

Այպսիով պարզ է դառնում, որ Պամելա Անդերսոնի նկարը ոչ թե միանգամից, այլ կտոր կտոր է փոխանցվում, ու ամեն կտորից հետո ուղարկողը ստանում է հաստատում ACK համակարգչային տերմինալոգիայով:
Յուրաքանչյուր կտորի մեջ պետք է նշված լինի ստացողի IP հասցեն, ուղարկողի IP հասցեն, ստուգողական թիվ, որը հաշվվում է ինֆորմացիայի կտորի հիման վրա և որը վերջնական տարբերակով նորից է հաշվվում ստացողի կողմից և հաստատվում է ինֆորմացիայի անվնաս տեղ հասնելու փաստը: Ինֆորմացիան Վնասվելու դեպքում տվյալ վնաված կտորը ստացողը պահանջում է կրկնել:
Դուք տեսած կլինեք, որ բրաուզերում նկարները բացվում են կտոր-կտոր: Դա հենց վերը նկարագրածի արդյունք է:
Արդեն իմացանք, որ IP հասցեները համակարգիչներին ունիկալ "անուներ" տալու համար են: Իսկ քանի՞ հատ են նրանք:
2-ի 32 աստիճան հատ: Այսինքն 4294967296 հատ: Ու այստեղից հարց է առաջանում: Բայց աշխարհում դրանից շատ համակարգիչներ և սարքեր կան, որոնք IP -ի պահանջ ունեն:
Այո կան, և խելոք մարդիկ ժամանակին մտածել են դրա մասին:
Բանը նրանում է որ որոշ IP -ներ պահեստավորված են լոկալ, տեղական ցանցերի համար, իսկ մնացածը՝ ինտերնետի:
Լոկալ ցանցերի համար պահեստավորվածներից օգտագործվում են 192.168.x.x և 10.x.x.x տիպի IP -ները: Եթե ձեր IP-ն նշված տեսքի է, ապա այն այսպես կոչված "կեղծ" է:
Կեղծ IP-ները ինտերնետ դուրս գալու հնարավորություն չունեն:
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս են նրանք ինտերնետից ինֆորմացիա ստանում: Նրանց դիմակավորում է ինտերնետ ծառայություններ տրամդրող ընկերության համակարգչներից մեկը և ուղարկում ինտերնետ րի անունից:
Այսինքն բոլոր կողծ IP -ները ինտերնետում երևում են մեկ իրական IP -ի անունից:
Դիմակավորումը կատարվում է հետևյալ կերպ: 192.168.10.1 -ից 77.25.566.22 -ին հաղորդագրության մեջ դիմակավորող համակարգիչը փոխում է 192.168.10.1 -ից տողը և տեղադրում իր սեփական IP հասցեն, որը իրական է և ինտերնետ դուրս գալու իրավունք ունի: Բայց հիշում է թե ում հաղորդագրությունն է փոխել: 77.25.566.22 -ը ստանում է հաղորդագրությունը, տալիս է դիմակավորող համակարգչին, իսկ նա ՝ հասցեատիրոջը: Այդ պրոցեսը կոչվում է NAT:

Հիմա որոշ կարդացողների մոտ սենց հարց առաջավաց: Ին՞չ IP ինչ Պողոս այ մարդ: Ես բացում եմ բրաուզերս, գրում եմ www.yahooo.com ու բացվում ա:

Չեմ վիճում, բայց փորձեք ձեր համակարգչի կարգավորման վահանակից հանեք DNS սերվերնեը ու նորից փորձեք բացել www.yahoo.com: Հավատացնում եմ, ոչինչ չի ստացվի:

Ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում DNS -ը, որ առանց իրա ոչ մի սայթ չի կարելի այցելել:
Քանի որ շատ դժվար է պատկերացնել շիկահեր , երկար ոտքերով աղջկա, որը բրաուզերում հավաքում է ոչ թե yahoo.com , այլ 206.190.60.37, խելոք մարդիկ որոշեցին ինչ որ բան մտածել, որ մարդկային լեզվով հասկանալի տեքստը վերածվի համակարգչին հասանալի IP հասցեի:
Այո, հենց դա էլ DNS սերվերների աշխատանքի իմաստն է:
Երբ շիկահեր և ոչ շիկահեր մեկը բրաուզերում հավաքում է ինչ որ հասցե, նախ այդ հասցեն ուղարկվում է DNS սերվերին, որի մոտ կա ցուցակ, թե որ հասցեն, որ IP -ին է համապատասխանում: Մարդկային լեզվով գրված yahoo.com -ը կոչվում է Domain Name, Դոմեյնային անվանում: Եթե DNS սերվերը չունի տվյալ դոմեյն անունի IP -ն, ապա այն փոխանցում է մեկ ուրիշ, ավելի վերին մակարդակում գտնվող սերվերի, որը կպատասխանի, կամ կփոխանցի հաջորդին: Պատասխան չգտնվելու դեպքում մենք բրաուզերում տեսնում ենք սխալի մասին հաղորդագրություն:

Այսօր այսքանը: Կարելի է մի քանի հազար գրառում անել, բայց եթե կոնկրետ հետաքրքրող թեմա տաք, էդ թեմայի մասին մեկնաբանություն կգրեմ: Գրածս տեքստը զուտ "գեղավարի" բացատրություն էր:

Նկատված տառասխալների ուղղելու հեղինակային իրավունքը տալիս եմ բաժնի մոդերատորին և ադմինիստրատորներին: Քննադատությանը՝ բոլոր անդամներին:

Ուրեմն մի քիչ եթե վիճակը բարդացնենք, ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակումը իրականացվում է 7 մակարդականոց մոդելով: Ավելի ճիշտ OSI մոդելով:
Գաղափարը հետևալն է:
Ամեն մակարդակում ինֆորմացիան փոխանակվում է համապատասխան մակարդակին, բայց ֆիզիկապես այն իջնում է բոլոր մակարդակներով և վերև է բարձրանում ստացողի մոտ:
Ավելի պարզ: OSI մոդելը ենթադրում է որ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա փոխանակելու համար, այն պետք է 7 մակարդակ մշակում անցնի և հասնի հասցեատիրոջը, որը կբարձրացնի այն 7 մակարդակ ու կբերի վերջնական տեսքի:

Ֆիզիկապես դա կարելի է պատկերացնել այսպես: Դու ուղարկում ես նամակ ինձ: Քո նպատակն է ինձ բառ ուղարկել, հասարակ բառ՝ «Ողջույն»:
Բայց մինչև այդ դու պետք է բառը գրես թղթի վրա: Հաշվի դա որպես 7-րդ  մակարդակ: Ես պետք է կարդամ թղթից: Այսինքն մենք շփվում ենք 7-րդ մակարդակում:
Բայց ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ պարզ չի կատարվում: Նամակը պետք է հասնի ինձ:
Դրա համար դու նամակը նախ ծալում ես (6-րդ մակարդակ) և տեղավորում ծրարում (5 -րդ մակարդակ): Վրան գրում ես հացե (4-րդ մակարդակ), գցում ես փոստարկղը(3-րդ մակարդակ), նամակը փոստատարը տանում է փստ(2-րդ մակարդակ), և վերջապես նամակը հասնում է իմ փստարկղ(1-ին մակարդակ):
Որպեսզի ես կարդամ նամակը  պետք է ես այն հանեմ փստարկղից, բացեմ ծրարը, բացեմ նամակը և կարդամ:

Բերած օրինակը մի քիչ շեղված է կոնկրետ ցացնային արձանագրությունների աշխատանքի սկզբունքներից, բայց մոդելը նույնն է:

Հիմա ցանցում ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա, ասենք ICQ -ով ուղարկված Ա տառը որպեսզի հասնի քո հետ չաթ անողին, նախ պետք է ներկայացվի որպես տվյալների փաթեթ, հետո պետք է հաստատվի սենանս հասցեատիրոջ հետ, հետո պետք է գրվի մինչև հասցեատերը եղած ճանապարհը, հետո նրա հասցեն և ուղարկողի հետադարձ հասցեն, հետո *անմիջապես հաջորդ հոստի հասցեն*(որը կոչվում է ֆիզիկական հասցե, *MAC* address), հետո նոր լարի միջով 0-1 ուղարկվի:
Ինֆորմացիայի համար: OSI մոդելը ունի 7 մակարդակ: Ես գրում եմ TCP/IP արձանագրությունների ստեկերի իրականացումը ամեն մակարդակում և մակարդակները:
*7. Ծրագրային* - ցանկացած ծրագիր, աշխատող պրոտակոլներն են HTTP, POP3, SMTP, FTP
*6. Ներկայացման* - այստեղ կատարվում է կոդավորում և տվյալների ներկայացում
*5. Սեանսային* - կապի հաստատում, կամ առանց կապի հաստատումով տվյալների ուղարկում
*4. Տրանսպորտային* TCP/UDP, տվյալների բլոկներ
*3. Ցանցային* - IP փաթեթեներ 
*2. Կանալային* - MAC , LCC կադրեր
*1. ֆիզիկական* - բիթեր

Բերածս մոդելից պարզ է դառնում, որ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակում տեղի է ունենում լարերի, կամ ֆիզիկական այլ միջավայրի միջով, բայց ամեն մակարդակ իր տվյալներն է տեղադրում ինֆորմացիոն բլոկի մեջ, որպեսզի հետո վերականգնելուց 0-1 երի հաջորդականության մեջ տարբերեն շանը տիրոջից:

MAC հասցեավորումը կատարվում է 2-րդ մակարդակում: Այն փաստացի սարքավորման ֆիզիկական հասցեն է: Դրանով որոշվում է թե կոնկրետ որ ֆիզիկական սարքավորմանն է հասցեավորված ինֆորմացիան: Ամեն ցանցային սարքավորում արտադրման պահին ստանում է իր ունիկալ, չկրկվող MAC հասցեն:

Օրինակ բերեմ MAC մակարդակով ինչպես է "շփումն" իրականանում:
Պատկերացրեք մի ցանց, որտեղ կան 4 համակարգիչ: 1 համակարգիչը ուզում է կապնվել 3-ի հետ: Որպեսզի կապը հաստատվի, նախ 1-ին պետք է իմանալ 3-ի IP հասցեն: Առաջին գրառան մեջ նշել եմ, թե դա ոնց է կատարվում: Հիմա հաջորդ մակարդակում պետք է իմանալ 3-ի MAC հասցեն: Հո առանց ֆիզիկական հասցեատիրոջ ինֆորմացիա չե՞նք ուղարկելու: Դրա համար 1-ը ուղարկում է համընդհանուր Broadcast հարցում FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF հասցեին: Իսկ ու՞մ հասցեն է դա: Ոչ ոքի, պարզապես այդ հասցեով ուղարկված ցանկացած ինֆորմացի լսում են բոլոր սարքավորումները ու պատասխանում: Դա մարդկային «բոլորին բոլորին» արտահայտությունն է:
Տվյալ հարցման մեջ մի հարց է պարուկանվում «ում IP հասցեն է սա»: Տերը պատասխանում է հատուկ ծառայողական ֆրեյմով, որտեղ նշված է իրա MAC հասցեն: Վերջ: 1 համակարգիչը իմացավ 3-ի MAC հասցեն և կաևող է ինֆորմացիան տալ նրան: Ու որպեսզի նորից Broadcast հարցում չանի, նա իր հիշողության մեջ պահում է տվյալ MAC հասցեն, հաջորդ օգտագործման համար: Պահում է ARP քեշ կոչված բլոկում:
Քո համակարչի ARP քեշը կարող ես նայել arp -a հրամանով, այն գրելով հրամանային կոնսոլում cmd:

Ընդհանուր ասած MAC հասցեն դա OSI մոդելի 2-րդ մակարդակի հասցե է, կամ նույն ինքը ապարատային հասցեն: Այն օգտագործվում է երկրորդ մակարդակում ինֆորմացիա փոխանակելու համար:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.07.2009), aerosmith (29.08.2009), AMzone (28.08.2011), ARMbrain (03.07.2013), armen9494 (24.09.2013), ars83 (03.07.2009), Artgeo (03.07.2009), Benadad (29.11.2010), Cassiopeia (03.07.2009), Chilly (17.09.2009), Cracker (30.07.2009), davidus (10.07.2009), Dragon (28.07.2009), Edz (05.07.2009), javaharut (03.03.2010), keyboard (08.09.2011), Kuk (03.07.2009), Legolas (17.03.2010), Lusina (15.02.2011), masivec (03.07.2009), ministr (03.07.2009), n1djhayko (23.02.2011), NetX (28.01.2010), Norton (03.07.2009), Rammer (03.07.2009), Terminator (29.07.2009), Valentina (25.02.2011), Աթեիստ (04.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (10.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (29.01.2010), Լեո (03.07.2009), Կաթիլ (03.07.2009), Հայկօ (03.07.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (03.07.2009), Ձայնալար (03.07.2009), Մանոն (16.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (03.07.2009), Ռեդ (30.07.2009), Վարպետ (28.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Էլմո ջան, շատ լավ թեմա ես բացել: Շնորհակալություն օգտակար ինֆորմացիայի համար  :Smile:  

Եթե հնարավոր է, մի քիչ էլ MAC հասցեների մասին խոսիր: Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում MAC հասցեավորումը և ինչի՞ն է այն ծառայում:

----------


## Arxangelo

ապրես, շատ օգտակար ու ուսուցողական թեմա ես բացել: Հույսով եմ որ սրանով կանգ չես առնի, անհամբեր սպասւմ եմ շարունակություններին :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մո ճիշտ կանես այս ինֆորմացիան տեղադրես հաև հայկական Վիկիպեդիայում  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Մո ճիշտ կանես այս ինֆորմացիան տեղադրես հաև հայկական Վիկիպեդիայում


Ներսես ջան Վիքիի համար պետք ա ֆորմատավորել, ու կոնկրետ թեմատիկ դասավորել, որը մոտս չի ստացվում: Թափթված ու ընդհանուր ա գրած ստեղ, իսկ Վիքիում պետք ա համահավաք ու թեմաներով խմբավորված լինի:

----------


## Լեո

Էլմո ջան, մի հարց ունեմ: Արդյո՞ք MAC հասցեներն էլ են ունիկալ (չկրկնվող), ինչպես IP հացեները, թե՞ նրանք կարող են կրկնվել:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, մի հարց ունեմ: Արդյո՞ք MAC հասցեներն էլ են ունիկալ (չկրկնվող), ինչպես IP հացեները, թե՞ նրանք կարող են կրկնվել:


Գրել եմ  :Smile: 




> Ամեն ցանցային սարքավորում արտադրման պահին ստանում է իր ունիկալ, չկրկվող MAC հասցեն:


Բայց MAC հասցեն փոփոխել լինում ա: Նենց որ մարդկային սխալի արդյունքում կարա կրկնվի: Էդ դեպքում MAC հասցե փոխոխղ չար ձյձայձաները կարող են քո ինֆորմացիաին տիրանալ:
Հենց դրա համար էլ գոյություն ունեն անվտանգության պրոտակոլներ(հայերեն արձանագրություն  :LOL: ) դրանց մասին էլ կգրեմ:

----------

Dragon (29.07.2009), Արևհատիկ (29.01.2010), Լեո (03.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Կներես, էդ պահը աչքիցս վրիպել էր  :Blush:

----------


## SDes77

> Պամելա Անդերսոնի նկարը ոչ թե միանգամից, այլ կտոր կտոր է փոխանցվում


իսկ ես գիտեմ որ մասից է սկսվում )




> Լոկալ ցանցերի համար պահեստավորվածներից օգտագործվում են 192.168.x.x և 10.x.x.x տիպի IP -ները: Եթե ձեր IP-ն նշված տեսքի է, ապա այն այսպես կոչված "կեղծ" է:


Այ էստեղ թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել: Ով ասեց, որ լոկալ ցանցում ասենք 172.10.*.* չեն օգտագործում:

----------


## Elmo

> Ով ասեց, որ լոկալ ցանցում ասենք 172.10.*.* չեն օգտագործում:


Ես եմ ասում, որ չեն օգտագործվում  :Smile: 
Իսկ 172 -ով սկսվող լոկալ հասցեների խմբի մասին մոռացել եմ նշել, որովհետև պրակտիկայում համարյա չենք կիրառում:
172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255 թվով 16 B դասի ցանցեր առանձնացված են լոկալ օգտագործման համար:
Նրանց մեջ 172.10.*.* ցանցը չի մտնում: Ավելի մանրամասն նկարագրություն RFC1918

Շնորհակալություն նկատելու համար:

----------

Dragon (29.07.2009)

----------


## Հովհաննես

Ես մի շատ հզոր վիդեո ունեմ, որը վերաբերում էր այս թեմային մեր 10 ամսվա սովորածը 10 րեպեում ցույց է տալիս թե ինչպես է ընդհանրապես ցանցն աշխատում ափսոս շատ մեծ է և չգիտեմ թե, որ հասցեով այն կարող եք քաշել, իրենց կայքը հետևյալն է http://warriorsofthe.net/

----------


## Հովհաննես

> Ես մի շատ հզոր վիդեո ունեմ, որը վերաբերում էր այս թեմային մեր 10 ամսվա սովորածը 10 րեպեում ցույց է տալիս թե ինչպես է ընդհանրապես ցանցն աշխատում ափսոս շատ մեծ է և չգիտեմ թե, որ հասցեով այն կարող եք քաշել, իրենց կայքը հետևյալն է http://warriorsofthe.net/


 խորհուրդ կտամ անգլերենը քաշել լավն է  :Hands Up:  ու մեկ էլ մի քիչ առաջ նայեցի պարզվում է, որ 10 տարի նույն ֆիլմն են ցույց տալիս ու մինչ այժմ գումար վաստակում

----------


## SDes77

knowledgenet Cisco հրաշալի տեսագիրք կա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:

----------


## Cracker

> knowledgenet Cisco հրաշալի տեսագիրք կա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:


Հոյակապ բան ա, ինձ շատ ա օգնել  :Cool:

----------


## Հովհաննես

Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ իմ ասած վիդեոն մեկդ նայեք տեսեք ոնցն ա 78 Մբ ա վոնցվոր

----------


## Cracker

> Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ իմ ասած վիդեոն մեկդ նայեք տեսեք ոնցն ա 78 Մբ ա վոնցվոր


Լավն ա լավը  :Hands Up: 
p.s.  Իմացողի համար շատ հասկանալի ա, չիմացողի համար` ոնց որ խոզն ու բալերինան պարեն )))))

----------


## Հովհաննես

> Լավն ա լավը 
> p.s.  Իմացողի համար շատ հասկանալի ա, չիմացողի համար` ոնց որ խոզն ու բալերինան պարեն )))))


Անգլերեն իմացող չիմացողի համար իմ կարծիքով չիմացողի համար քիչ թե շատ պատկերացնելու թեմա ա :Hands Up:

----------


## barevlevon

Բարև  որ ծրագրով պետք է ցանցի միջոցով Comp-1-ով տեսնեմ Թե comp-2-ով ինչ գործողություն են կատարում, այսինքն desktop-ը տեսնեմ:

----------


## Cracker

> Բարև  որ ծրագրով պետք է ցանցի միջոցով Comp-1-ով տեսնեմ Թե comp-2-ով ինչ գործողություն են կատարում, այսինքն desktop-ը տեսնեմ:


Radmin, TightVNC, etc ....

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Radmin, TightVNC, etc ....


էտ ծրագրի անունը տենց ստորակետերովա?

----------


## _DEATH_

> էտ ծրագրի անունը տենց ստորակետերովա?


Radmin-ը ու TightVNC տարբեր ծրագրեր են, իսկ etc ....  նշանակում ա և այլն  :Jpit:

----------

Cracker (18.09.2009)

----------


## Cracker

*Մոդերատորական․ Միայն սմայլերից կազմված գրառումը ջնջվել է, հեղինակը` պատժվել։*

----------


## barevlevon

*Մոդերատորական․ Անիմաստ գրառումը ջնջվել է։*

----------


## Zangezur

Համակարգչային ցանցերի փոխհամագործակցությունը

     Համաշխարհային Ինտերնետ ցանցի նախահայրը կարելի է համարել ARPANet հաշվողական ցանցը, որը հիմնվել էր «Առաջադիմական հետազոտությունների գործակալություն (Advanced Research Projects Agency) ամերիկյան կառավարական կազմակերպության կողմից, 60-ական թվականների վերջին: Այդ էլեկտրոնային ցանցի ստեղծման փաստը կմնար աննկատ կամ հետզհետե մոռացության կմատնվեր, եթե չլինեին մի քանի կոնցեպտուալ առանձնահատկություններ, որոնք դրված էին նախագծի հիմքում: Առաջին առանձնահատկությունն այն էր, որ ARPANet-ի բոլոր համակարգիչները փոխկապակցված էին իրար հետ հավասար մակարդակներով, այսինքն` չկար «գլխավոր համակարգիչ - ենթակա համակարգիչ» հասկացությունը՝ ցանցը ապակենտրոնացված էր: Երկրորդը՝ որպես ցանցային արձանագրություն, ARPANet-ում ընդունվել էր միջցանցային IP (Internet Protocol) արձանագրությունը:
	Ցանցային արձանագրությունը համաձայնեցված և հաստատված ստանդարտ է, որը պարունակում է երկու համակարգիչների միջև տեքստի, գծապատկերների (գրաֆիկայի) և այլ ինֆորմացիայի հաղորդման ու ընդունման կանոնները և սինխրոնացնում է ցանցում ընդգրկվող համակարգիչների աշխատանքը:
     Այդ արձանագրությունն օգտագործելու շնորհիվ ծրագրերն ու տվյալների փաթեթները ինքնուրույն էին «գտնում ճանապարհը» մեկ հանգույցից մյուսը, քանի որ դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն ուներ սեփական հասցեն (այսպես կոչված` IP-հասցեն, որին կանդրադառնանք հետագա շարադրանքում), որն իրենից ներկայացնում էր որոշակի թվային ծածկագիր: Դա նշանակում էր, որ ուղարկող համակարգչից մինչև ստացողը փաթեթները կարող էին հասնել տարբեր ճանապարհներով և դա, անկասկած, թույլ էր տալիս մեծացնել այդպիսի համակարգի կայունությունը: Միջցանցային IP արձանագրությունը հանդիսացավ ունիվերսալ միջհիմքային ստանդարտ և թույլ տվեց միավորել մեկ ցանցում տարատեսակ համակարգիչներ, որոնք աշխատում էին տարբեր օպերացիոն համակարգերի ղեկավարման ներքո: Կարևոր էր միայն, որ այդ համակարգերը կարողանային սատարել IP արձանագրությանը:
     Սակայն IP արձանագրությունը թույլ էր տալիս միայն հաղորդել տվյալները: Հաղորդման գործընթացը ARPANet-ում ղեկավարելու համար 80-ական թվականների սկզբին վերջնականապես մշակվեց տվյալների փոխանակումը վերահսկող TCP (Transmission Control Protocol) արձանագրությունը, որը հիմնվում էր IP արձանագրության հնարավորությունների վրա: Միավորված TCP/IP արձանագրությունը դարձավ հիմնականը՝ փաթեթների փոխանակումը ցանցում իրականացնելու համար: Այդ ժամանակ էլ պարզ դար-ձավ, որ նշված արձանագրությունը կարող է օգտագործվել նաև տարբեր համակարգչային ցանցերի միացման համար: Դա թույլ էր տալիս կազմակերպել տվյալների փոխանակումը ազգային և, նույնիսկ, միջազգային մակարդակներով: Հենց այդպիսի «ցանցերի ցանցի« անվանման համար առաջին անգամ օգտագործվեց «Ինտերնետ» տերմինը: 80-ական թվականների վերջին ARPANet նախագիծն ավարտվեց, սակայն այդ ժամանակ Ինտերնետը արդեն հասանելի էր դարձել բազմաթիվ համալսարանների և գիտական կազմակերպությունների: 90-ականների սկզբին տարբեր կորպորացիաներ ակտիվորեն սկսեցին օգտագործել Ինտերնետը` «Էլեկտրոնային փոստի» միջոցով տվյալներ փոխանակելու համար: Իսկ 1991 թ., երբ Ազգային գիտական ֆոնդը հանեց ցանցի` կոմերցիոն օգտագործման վրա դրված արգելքը, Ինտերնետը հասանելի դարձավ բազմաթիվ անհատների և կազմակերպությունների:
     Ինֆորմացիայի հաղորդման գործընթացի վերահսկումը պարզաբանելու նպատակով պատկերացնենք, որ ցանկանում ենք փոստով ուղարկել մի հաստ ամսագիր` չծախսելով լրացուցիչ գումար ծանրոց ձևակերպելու համար: Ինչպե՞ս լուծել պրոբլեմը այն դեպքում, երբ փոստը չի ընդունում մեկ թերթիկից ավելի պարունակող նամակներ: Ելքը հետևյալն է՝ բաժանել ամսագիրը առանձին թերթիկների և յուրաքանչյուրը ուղարկել առանձին նամակով: Իսկ ստացողը, ըստ էջերի համարների, նորից կհավաքի ամսագիրը:
     Մոտավորապես նույն սկզբունքով էլ աշխատում է TCP արձանագրությունը: Այն մասնատում է ինֆորմացիան մի քանի մասերի, համարակալում յուրաքանչյուր մասը, որպեսզի հետագայում հնարավոր լինի միավորել այն մյուսներին, կցում յուրաքանչյուր մասին «ծառայողական» ինֆորմացիա և տեղավորում առանձին «IP ծրարում»: Դրանից հետո, ստացված «ծրարը» ցանցով ուղարկվում է հասցեատիրոջը (իսկ IP ինֆորմացիայի մշակման եղանակը արդեն հայտնի է): Հասցեատուի համակարգչում TCP արձանագրությունը կատարում է գործողությունների հակառակ հաջորդականությունը՝ զտում է ինֆորմացիան և ներկայացնում «հավաքված» (այսինքն՝ սկզբնական) տեսքով: Ինտերնետում տվյալների հաղորդման ժամանակակից սխեման ունի բազմաշերտ կառուցվածք, որն ընդգրկում է մի քանի մակարդակներ: Այդ կառուցվածքը կոչվում է OSI (Open Systems Interconnection՝ բաց համակարգերի փոխհամակցում): Այսինքն` «ծրարի» փաթեթավորումը կատարվում է մի քանի մակարդակներում (հաղորդելիս` վերից վար, իսկ ընդունելիս` վարից վեր), և յուրաքանչյուր մակարդակում «ծրարին» ավելացվում է (ստացողի մոտ հակառակը՝ պակասեցվում է) որոշակի ծառայողական ինֆորմացիա:
     Էլեկտրոնային ցանցերով հաղորդվող ինֆորմացիան շատ հաճախ կորչում է կամ տարբեր պատճառներով աղավաղվում կապի գծերում: TCP-ին ունի ներկառուցված ծրագրեր, որոնք վերահսկում են հաղորդվող ինֆորմացիայի ստույգությունը: Օրինակ, առավել տարածված վերահսկման մեթոդն այն է, որ յուրաքանչյուր IP փաթեթ ուղակելիս համակարգիչը դրա վերնագրային (ծառայողական) մասում գրանցում է ստուգողական թվեր: Ստացող համակարգիչը համապատասխան ձևով հաշվարկում է այդ թիվը և համեմատում վերնագրում եղած թվի հետ: Անհամապատասխանության դեպքում TCP-ն փորձում է կրկնել հաղորդումը: Հարկ է նշել, որ ինֆորմացիոն փաթեթներ ուղարկելիս TCP-ն պահանջում է ստացման հավաստագրումը: Դա իրականացվում է հաղորդման ընթացքում հատուկ սպասումների (թայմ-աութների) կազմակերպման միջոցով: Եվ, նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ հավաստագրումը դեռ չի ստացվել, տվյալները շարունակվում են հաղորդվել: Առաջանում է հաղորդված, սակայն ստացումը չհավաստված տվյալների որոշակի ծավալ: Այլ կերպ ասած` TCP-ն կազմակերպում է ինֆորմացիայի երկկողմանի փոխանակում, ինչը նպաստում է դրա հաղորդման ավելի մեծ արագագործությանը:
     Իրականում, հաղորդող համակարգչից ինֆորմացիան անմիջապես չի հաղորդվում հասցեատեր համակարգչին: Սկզբում տվյալները հաղորդվում են այն համակարգչին, որը կապակցում է հաղորդողին Համաշխարհային ցանցի հետ, հետո` հաջորդին և այդպես մինչև առաջին ցանցային հանգույց:
	Ցանցային հանգույց է կոչվում համակարգիչը, որը միավորում է միևնույն ցանցային արձանագրությունը օգտագործող մի քանի լոկալ ցանցեր: 
     Հանգույցում որոշվում է այն ուղղությունը, որը մոտավորապես համապատասխանում է հասցեատեր համակարգչի գտնվելու վայրին, այսինքն` որոշվում է ինֆորմացիոն փաթեթի երթուղին: Ամեն մի հաջորդ հանգույցում նույնպես որոշվում է փաթեթի հետագա երթուղին և այդպես շարունակ, մինչև այն հասնում է վերջնական ստացողին: Որպեսզի փաթեթը «չմոլորվի», Ինտերնետի բոլոր հանգույցներում առկա են, այսպես կոչված, «երթուղային աղյուսակներ» – տվյալների բազաներ, որոնք պարունակում են այս կամ այն փաթեթը ուղարկելու ուղղությունների որոշման կարգագրերը: Երթուղիները որոշող հանգույցների համակարգիչ սերվերները ստացել են երթուղավորողներ կամ ռոութերներ (router) անվանումը: Երթուղիները որոշող կանոնները նկարագրված են մի քանի արձանագրություններում՝ ICMP (Internet Control Message Protocol), RIP (Routing Internet Protocol) և OSPF (Open Shortest Path First):
     Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է երթուղավորողը իմանում` որ ուղղությամբ է անհրաժեշտ ուղարկել ինֆորմացիոն փաթեթը: Իհարկե` հենց հաղորդողից, քանի որ, ինչպես և փոստով նամակ ուղարկելիս, ինֆորմացիան ցանցով հաղորդելիս անհրաժեշտ է նշել, թե ու՞ր (կամ ու՞մ) է ուղարկվում:

----------

ARMbrain (03.07.2013), Elmo (30.01.2010), NetX (28.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.01.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

Հասցեավորման համակարգը Ինտերնետում

    Ինչպես երկրագնդի յուրաքանչյուր բնակիչ ունի հասցե, ըստ որի` անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նրան կարելի է գտնել, այնպես էլ Ինտերնետում աշխատող յուրաքանչյուր համակարգիչ ունի եզակի հասցե: Իհարկե, Ինտերնետի հասցեները տարբերվում են փոստայիններից: Օրինակ, եթե գրենք «Պարոն Intel Pentium IV – ին, ք. Երևան, փ. Աբովյան, շ.15, բն.10», ապա համակարգիչը լավագույն դեպքում կանտեսի այդպիսի գրանցումը: Սակայն, օրինակ՝ 192.85.102.14 տեսքի գրանցումը համակարգչին միանգամայն հասկանալի է, քանի որ այն համապատասխանում է TCP/IP արձանագրության ստանդարտին և կոչվում է IP հասցե:
    IP հասցեն կազմված է չորս տասական մեկ բայտանոց իդենտիֆիկատորներից (չորս օկտետներից), որոնք իրարից բաժանվում են կետերով: Ձախ օկտետը բնութագրում է այն լոկալ ենթացանցի տեսակը, որին անմիջապես միացված է համակարգիչը: TCP/IP ստանդարտը նախատեսում է հինգ տեսակի ենթացանցեր, որոնք ներկայացված են աղյուսակ 1.2.1-ում:

Աղյուսակ 1.1
Ենթացանցերի տեսակները


A դասի հասցեները նշանակված են ընդհանուր օգտագործման խոշոր ցանցերի համար, որոնք թույլ են տալիս ստեղծել մեծ թվով հանգույցներ ընդգրկող համակարգեր: B-ն՝ միջին չափերի կորպորատիվ ցանցերի համար: C դասը օգտագործվում է ոչ մեծ ձեռնարկությունների լոկալ ցանցերում: Համակարգիչների առանձին խմբերին դիմելու համար օգտագործվում է D դասի համարների սերիան, իսկ E դասը առայժմ (ինչպես մեզ հայտնի է) չի օգտագործվում:
     IP հասցեի վերջին օկտետը ցույց է տալիս հոստի համարը տվյալ լոկալ ցանցում:
	Հոստ են անվանում Ինտերնետին միացած ցանկացած համակարգիչը` անկախ դրա նշանակումից:
     Մյուս երկու օկտետները ավելի ցածր մակարդակների ենթացանցերի համարներն են: Բացատրենք դա օրինակով: Ենթադրենք` ցանկանում ենք 196.65.28.14 հասցեով ուղարկել թարմ համակարգչային վիրուսների փաթեթ: Սկզբում այն կուղարկվի Ինտերնետի 196-րդ ցանցին (այն պատկանում է, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, C դասին): Ընդունենք, որ այդ ցանցը պարունակում է 71 ենթացանցեր, սակայն փաթեթը ուղարկվում է դրանցից 65-րդի 28-րդ ավելի փոքր ենթացանցին,  և եթե այդ ցանցին միացված են, օրինակ, 30 համակարգիչներ, ապա դժվար չէ կռահել, որ փաթեթը կստանա դրանցից 14-րդ համարն ունեցող համակարգիչը:   
     Սակայն աշխարհում դժվար թե գտնվի մի մարդ, որը կկարողանա անգիր անել թվերի այդ ահռելի հավաքածուները, իսկ քանի որ Ինտերնետը ստեղծող մասնագետները նույնպես մարդիկ են, ապա որոշ ժամանակ մտորելուց հետո նրանք ստեղծեցին հասցեավորման չափազանց օգտակար և հարմար եղանակ, որը կոչվում է «Անունների դոմեյնային համակարգ» – DNS (Domain Name System): Որպես հիմք` DNS-ում ընդունված է սովորական փոստային հաղորդումների (օրինակ՝ նամակների) հասցեավորման սկզբունքը: Սկզբում «նամակը» ուղարկվում է առավել խոշոր ադմինիստրատիվ տարածք՝ երկիր: Քանի որ աշխարհում գոյություն չունեն միևնույն անունն ունեցող երկու երկրներ, ապա այդ փուլում նամակը չի կորչի: Դրանից հետո, հաջորդաբար այն հասնում է քաղաք, փողոց, շենք և, վերջապես, բնակարան: Այսինքն` եթե մենք նկարագրենք հասցեն օրինակ այսպես` «բն.1, շ.12, փ.Աբովյան, ք.Երևան, Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն» (Միացյալ Նահագներում, որտեղ ստեղծել են Ինտերնետը, հասցեն գրանցվում է հենց այդպիսի հաջորդականությամբ), ապա հասնելով սկզբում Հայաստան, ապա Երևան, Աբովյան փողոց, 12-րդ շենք և, վերջապես, 1-ին բնակարան՝ նամակը կգտնի հասցեատիրոջը:
     Գործնականում դոմեյնային հասցեն ոչնչով չի տարբերվում վերը նշվածից, օրինակ` myhost.mydomain.am: Վիրտուալ հասցեի այդպիսի նշանակումը ընդունված է անվանել URL (Uniform Resourse Locator), ինչը կարելի է թարգմանել` «ռեսուրսի տեղորոշման ունիվերսալ որոշիչ»: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, Համաշխարհային ցանցի այս կամ այն ռեսուրսի հասցեն մասնատված է մի քանի բաղադրիչների, որոնք կոչվում են դոմեյններ:
	Դոմեյնը Ինտերնետի որոշակի տրամաբանական մակարդակ է, այսինքն` ցանցային ռեսուրսների մի խումբ, որն ունի սեփական անվանումը և ղեկավարվում է սեփական ցանցային կայանով:
     DNS հասցեի հիմնական բաղադրիչը, այսպես կոչված, «առաջին մակարդակի դոմեյնն է», որը բնութագրում է որոշակի գլոբալ աշխարհագրական տարածք, օրինակ` առանձին պետության տարածքը (հատկանշական է, որ Միացյալ Նահանգների սեփական տարածքային դոմեյնը՝ «US», սովորաբար չի նշվում, քանի որ սկզբնական շրջանում Ինտերները հանդիսանում էր ամերիկյան ազգային ցանց): Երկրորդ մակարդակի դոմեյններին (դրանք կարող են լինել բանկերի, գիտական կազմակերպությունների, քաղաքային մունիցիպալ ծառայությունների լոկալ ցանցեր կամ առանձին սերվերներ, որոնք տրամադրում են օգտվողներին տարբեր տեսակի ծառայություններ) տրվում են կամայական անուններ, միայն թե վերջիններս չկրկնվեն ավագ դոմեյնի սահմաններում: Նույն սկզբունքով են տրվում անուններ երրորդ մակարդակի դոմեյններին: Չորրորդ մակարդակում՝ որպես հոստ, սովորաբար վերցվում է կամ լոկալ ցանցում համակարգչին տրված անունը (օրինակ, comp10) կամ որևէ այլ անուն (օրինակ՝ Sargis, Lusine և այլն)՝ ըստ համակարգչի տիրոջ ճաշակի:
     Ինչպես ասվեց, Ինտերնետը միասնական կառուցվածք է, որը միավորում է 13 հազարից ավելի տարբեր լոկալ ցանցեր և, բացի այդ, բազմաթիվ առանձին (անհատ) օգտվողների: Նախկինում Ինտերնետում միավորված բոլոր ցանցերը տվյալներ հաղորդելու համար օգտագործում էին միայն IP արձանագրությունը, սակայն զարգացման ընթացքում նրան միացան նաև այն լոկալ համակարգերի օգտվողները, որոնք չէին օգտագործում IP: Տարբեր արձանագրություններից օգտվող ցանցերը միավորելու համար ստեղծվեցին, այսպես կոչված, շլյուզները:
	Շլյուզը ծրագիր է, որի միջոցով կարելի է ինֆորմացիան փոխանակել երկու՝ տվյալների հաղորդման տարբեր արձանագրություններ օգտագործող, համակարգերի միջև: 
     Շլյուզի միջոցով ինֆորմացիան հաղորդելու համար մշակվեցին նաև միջանցիկ արձանագրություններ, որոնք ապահովում են տվյալների անարգել անցումը IP ցանցերից ոչ IP-երին և, հակառակը:
     Ավարտելով Ինտերնետի կառուցվածքի և աշխատանքի սկզբունքների նկարագրությանը վերաբերող թեման, հարկ է նշել ևս մեկ ցանցային արձանագրություն՝ Ֆայլերի փոխանակման արձանագրությունը – FTP (File Transfer Protocol): Ինչպես հետևում է անվանումից, այն նշանակված է Ինտերնետի միջոցով ֆայլեր հաղորդելու համար: Հենց այդ արձանագրության վրա են հիմնված, այսպես կոչված, «դաունլոդի» և «ափլոդի» գործառույթները:
	Դաունլոդ է (Download) կոչվում հեռացված ցանցային համակարգչից (սերվերից) նրան հարցում կատարող համակարգչի (կլիենտի՝ հաճախորդի) վրա ֆայլերի պատճենահանման գործընթացը: Ափլոդը (Upload) դրան հակառակ գործողությունն է՝ ֆայլերի բեռնումը հեռացված համակարգչի վրա: 
     FTP արձանագրությունը թույլ է տալիս համակարգչից համակարգիչ փոխադրել ոչ միայն առանձին ֆայլեր, այլև ամբողջական դիրեկտորիաներ, որոնք կարող են ընդգրկել ցանկացած խորությամբ ներդրված ենթադիրեկտորիաներ: Դա իրականացվում է տվյալ արձանագրության ներկառուցված ֆունկցիաները նկարագրող հրամանների համակարգին դիմելու միջոցով:
     Սերվերի և հաճախորդի միջև կապը իրականացնելու համար FTP արձանագրությունը օգտագործում է TCP-ի երկու տարբեր միացումներ: Այդ միացումները կոչվում են ղեկավարող (control connection) և տեղեկատվական (data connection): Վերջինս կոչվում է նաև տվյալների փոխանակման միավորում (data transfer connection): Միացումը կարող է գտնվել 2 վիճակներից մեկում՝
-	Ղեկավարող միացումը կապ է ապահովում հաճախորդի և FTP սերվերի միջև և մնում է միացած սեանսի ամբողջ ընթացքում:
-	Ղեկավարող միացումը հսկվում է գործընթացների հատուկ խմբով՝ սերվերի արձանագրության վերծանիչով (ինտերպրետատորով` server Protocol interpreter կամ server PI):
     Շահագործողական արձանագրության ինտերպրետատորը իրականացնում է տվյալների հաղորդման գործընթացի ղեկավարումը (user Data Transfer Process՝ user DTP): Ինֆորմացիոն միացումը իրականացվում է հաճախորդի և սերվերի միջև տվյալների հաղորդման ժամանակ, իսկ ինֆորմացիայի հաղորդումը վերջացնելուց հետո այն փակվում է, որից հետո ղեկավարումը մնում է բաց:
     Ամեն դեպքում, երբ սկսվում է հաղորդման նոր գործընթաց, բացվում է հաճախորդի նոր հանգույց: Տվյալների հանգույցը սերվերում միշտ ունի 20 համարը: FTP սեանսը գործարկվում է հրամանային տողով: Գործընթացը սկսելու և սերվերին միանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է հրամանային տողում հավաքել՝
ftp: // IP հասցեն կամ դոմեյնային հասցեն:

----------

Elmo (30.01.2010), NetX (28.01.2010), razmik21 (27.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (10.01.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

Համաշխարհային ոստայն (WWW)
     Web-սերվերը համակարգիչ է, որը միացված է Ինտերնետին և ունի սերվերային ծրագրային ապահովում (օրինակ՝ Windows 2000 server, MacOs, Unix և այլն): Այն մշտապես առկա է Ինտերնետում և հարցումներ է սպասում կլիենտ-ծրագրերից: WWW ծառայությունում որպես կլիենտ-ծրագրեր հանդես են գալիս web-մեկնաբանները՝ բրաուզերները (browser) կամ համանման ծրագրերը, որոնք կարողանում են մշակել web-էջերը (օրինակ` Internet Explorer, Netscape, Opera): Web-սերվերները մշակում են web-մեկնաբանների հարցումները և ուղարկում վերջիններին անհրաժեշտ ֆայլերը:
     WWW-ում, որպես սերվերների և կլիենտների միջև «երկխոսության» հիմք, օգտագործում են HTTP (HyperText Transfer Protocol) – բարձրամակարդակ արձանագրությունը, որը աշխատում է TCP/IP արձանագրության «վրայից», այսինքն` սկսվում է աշխատել միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ TCP/IP արձանագրությունով հաստատվի կլիենտ-սերվեր միացումը: Այդ կապը սովորաբար իրագործվում է ստանդարտ՝ 80-րդ հանգույցի (պորտի) միջոցով: Միանալուց հետո կլիենտ-ծրագիրը (web-մեկնաբանը) HTTP հրամանի միջոցով հարցում է ուղարկում web-սերվերին: Հարցումը մշակվում է, և կլիենտ-ծրագրին ուղարկվում է պատասխան, որը պարունակում է պահանջվող ինֆորմացիան` հատուկ ձևով գծանշված HTML փաստաթղթի տեսքով: Փաստաթուղթը ստանալիս ընդունող կողմը արդեն ինքն է որոշում, թե ի՞նչ է պետք անել դրա հետ՝ ցուցադրել էկրանի վրա, պահպանել սկավառակի վրա, թե բղավել «կեցցե»:
     HTTP արձանագրությունում օգտագործվում է հասցեավորման հետևյալ տեսքը՝ http://IP հասցեն կամ դոմեյնային հասցեն:

      Էլեկտրոնային փոստ (E-Mail)
     Էլեկտրոնային փոստը միմյանց հետ հաղորդակցվելու առավել տարածված միջոցներից մեկն է: Այն հնարավորություն է տալիս հաշված վայրկյանների ընթացքում հաղորդել ամենուր, որտեղ կա Ինտերնետ, տեքստ, web-էջեր և, առհասարակ, կամայական ֆայլեր` որպես նամակների ներդիրներ:
     Էլեկտրոնային փոստի հասցեները որոշ չափով տարբերվում են DNS համակարգում ընդունված հասցեներից: Յուրաքանչյուր օգտվողի փոստարկղի հասցեն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝
 օտվողի_անուն@փոստային_սերվերի_հասցե:
     Որպեսզի համակարգիչը կարողանա զատել սերվերի անունը, որին ուղարկվում է նամակը օգտվողի անունից (ավելի շուտ` նրա անձնական կարգացանկից` կատալոգից, որում սերվերը գրանցում է ստացված նամակները), օգտագործվում է @ նշանը (շատ հաճախ այն անվանում են «շնիկ»): Այդ կարգացանկում նամակը պահպանվում է այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև հասցեատերը չվերցնի այն կամ չավարտվի պահպանման ժամկետը:

     Հեռակոնֆերանսներ (Usenet)
     Usenet-ի հեռակոնֆերանսները երկխոսական խմբեր են, որոնք կազմակերպված են ստորակարգման (հիերարխիկ) սկզբունքով: Վերին մակարդակում Usenet-ը բաժանված է յոթ հիմնական թեմատիկ խմբերի: Դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը իր հերթին ընդգրկում է հարյուրավոր ենթախմբեր: Կազմավորված է ծառանման կառուցվածք, որը հիշեցնում է ֆայլային համակարգի կառուցվածքը: Որպես օրինակ` հիմնական (վերին մակարդակի) թեմատիկ խմբերից կարելի է առանձնացնել հետևյալները՝ Comp, Sci, News, Soc, Talk:
     Մասնակցելով հեռակոնֆերանսի ըստ որևէ թեմայի, բաժանորդը կարող է ուղարկել իրեն հետաքրքրող թեմայով հաղորդագրություն: Գոյություն ունի այս գործընթացի իրականացման երկու մեթոդ՝
-	պատասխանի ուղարկումը հոդվածի հեղինակին էլեկտրոնային փոստի միջոցով,
-	սեփական հաղորդագրության տրամադրումը հեռակոնֆերանսի բոլոր մասնակիցներին:

      Համակարգիչների փոխհամագործակցումը (Telnet)
     Telnet համակարգը (ծառայությունը) ստեղծվել է հեռացված համակարգիչներին, ադմինիստրատորի մակարդակով, ոչ հասանելիություն ապահովելու նպատակով: Հիմնականում այն նշանակված է հեռացված սերվերների վրա տեղադրված կայքերը սպասարկելու համար:
     Telnet-ի աշխատանքի մեխանիզմը, պարզեցված տեսքով, հետևյալն է: Հեռացված սերվերային համակարգչի ադմինիստրատորը բացում է օգտվողի (կայքի տիրոջ) համար «ադմինիստրատորի հաշիվ» (root account)` հատկացնելով տրամաբանական հաշվառման գրանցում (login) և գաղտնաբառ (password)` սերվերի հետ միացումը իրագործելու համար: Տեղադրելով անձնական համակարգչի վրա հատուկ՝ Telnet-կլիենտ ծրագրային ապահովումը և կապ հաստատելով հեռացված համակարգչի հետ, օգտվողը կարող է ղեկավարել հեռավոր համակարգչը ինչպես անձնականը (բնականաբար, հեռացված համակարգչի ադմինիստրատորի կողմից թույլատրված շրջանակներում): Օրինակ՝ հնարավոր է փոփոխել, հեռացնել, ստեղծել ֆայլեր և դիրեկտորիաներ: Հիմնականում օգտվողը  ստանում է անսահմանափակ հասանելիության հնարավորություն միայն անձնական «թղթապանակին»: Telnet-ը կարող է մատուցել նաև ծառայությունների երկու տեսակներ՝ 
-	գրադարանային կարգացանկեր (կատալոգներ),
-	հայտարարությունների էլեկտրոնային վահանակներ (BBS–Bulletin Board System):
     Առաջին դեպքում օգտվողը հնարավորություն է ստանում դիտարկելու այլ օգտվողների կարգացանկերի բովանդակությունը, սակայն չի կարող դրանցում կատարել որևէ փոփոխություն: 
     Գոյություն ունեն երկխոսական ծառայություններ, որոնք տրամադրում են հայտարարությունների էլեկտրոնային վահանակների դիտարկման իրավունք: Էլեկտրոնային վահանակների միջոցով կարելի է արտագրել տարբեր ֆայլեր, իրականացնել երկխոսություններ, մասնակցել տարբեր խաղերի: BBS-ը ունի նաև էլեկտրոնային փոստի սեփական համակարգ: Հայտարարությունների էլեկտրոնային վահանակների առավել հայտնի տեսակը «Compu Serve» համակարգն է: Վերջինս հնարավորություն է տալիս Ինտերնետի բաժանորդներին օգտվելու ցանցի ռեսուրսներից:

----------

ARMbrain (03.07.2013), Elmo (30.01.2010), NetX (28.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.01.2010)

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

Բարև ժողովուրդ,սենց մի հարց ունեմ` ինչքանով գիտեմ UTP կաբելով 100 մետրից ավել կապը կորումա,եթե տենցա հնարավորա օրինակ մի 80 մետրի վրա սվիչ դնել հետո էլի 80 մետր շարունակել,սիգնալը նոռմալ տեղ կհասնի???

----------


## tigrr

> Բարև ժողովուրդ,սենց մի հարց ունեմ` ինչքանով գիտեմ UTP կաբելով 100 մետրից ավել կապը կորումա,եթե տենցա հնարավորա օրինակ մի 80 մետրի վրա սվիչ դնել հետո էլի 80 մետր շարունակել,սիգնալը նոռմալ տեղ կհասնի???


Հա հանգիստ միացրա, երևի  Hi-line ես հա ուզում բաժանես իրար մեջ՞

----------


## Zangezur

> Բարև ժողովուրդ,սենց մի հարց ունեմ` ինչքանով գիտեմ UTP կաբելով 100 մետրից ավել կապը կորումա,եթե տենցա հնարավորա օրինակ մի 80 մետրի վրա սվիչ դնել հետո էլի 80 մետր շարունակել,սիգնալը նոռմալ տեղ կհասնի???


Իմ մոտ 85 մետրը նոռմալ աշխատումա: 
Երևի եթե շատ երկարացնես, դիմադրությունը կկորի ու սիգնալը չի գնա: Եթե ամեն 100 մետրը սվիչ դնես, կարաս 1 կիլոմետր էլ երկարացնես

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բարև ժողովուրդ,սենց մի հարց ունեմ` ինչքանով գիտեմ UTP կաբելով 100 մետրից ավել կապը կորումա,եթե տենցա հնարավորա օրինակ մի 80 մետրի վրա սվիչ դնել հետո էլի 80 մետր շարունակել,սիգնալը նոռմալ տեղ կհասնի???


UTP կա որ 150 մետր կարաս քցես աշխատի, նայած ինչ որակի կաբելա: Բայց տենց երկար տեղերը նամանավանդ օդով FTP ավելի լավա քցես, ինքը ավելի որակովա ու տռոսով: Բայց կարմիր պաչկեքով FTP-ներից չառնես: Չինական Զիբիլա:

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

հա,արդեն 2 հօգու տվել եմ

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> UTP կա որ 150 մետր կարաս քցես աշխատի, նայած ինչ որակի կաբելա: Բայց տենց երկար տեղերը նամանավանդ օդով FTP ավելի լավա քցես, ինքը ավելի որակովա ու տռոսով: Բայց կարմիր պաչկեքով FTP-ներից չառնես: Չինական Զիբիլա:


բայց չեմ ուզում թանկ նստի,ես կաբելի հետ ուրիշ տռոս ել եմ քցում,ու լավ UTP եմ առնում,ասում են ամերիկականնա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բայց չեմ ուզում թանկ նստի,ես կաբելի հետ ուրիշ տռոս ել եմ քցում,ու լավ UTP եմ առնում,ասում են ամերիկականնա


Դէ էժան բանի կյանքը կարճա: Հա եթե ուրիշ տռոս էլ էս քցում նորմալա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> հա,արդեն 2 հօգու տվել եմ


Զգուշ եղի: Հետևում են Բիլայնից:

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> Զգուշ եղի: Հետևում են Բիլայնից:


բայց ինչ պտի ասեն,ես իրանց փողը տալիս եմ ,հետո ինչ ուզում անում եմ,կարծեմ գիտեն ել ,բան չեն ասում

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բայց ինչ պտի ասեն,ես իրանց փողը տալիս եմ ,հետո ինչ ուզում անում եմ,կարծեմ գիտեն ել ,բան չեն ասում


Ապեր հատուկ հանձնաժողովա ստեղծվել էտ խնդիրը կարգավորելու համար: Որ իրենց բաժանորդը կապը չվերավաճառի 3-րդ կողմին:

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> Ապեր հատուկ հանձնաժողովա ստեղծվել էտ խնդիրը կարգավորելու համար: Որ իրենց բաժանորդը կապը չվերավաճառի 3-րդ կողմին:


համենայն դեպս շնորհակալ եմ զգուշացնելու համար,բայց ինտեռնետ կաֆեների հարցը վոնցա ըլնելու,շատերին գիտեմ եդ մեթոդով են աշխատում

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> համենայն դեպս շնորհակալ եմ զգուշացնելու համար,բայց ինտեռնետ կաֆեների հարցը վոնցա ըլնելու,շատերին գիտեմ եդ մեթոդով են աշխատում


Հա ես էլ գիտեմ, բայց չգիտեմ էտ ոնց կլինի:

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> համենայն դեպս շնորհակալ եմ զգուշացնելու համար,բայց ինտեռնետ կաֆեների հարցը վոնցա ըլնելու,շատերին գիտեմ եդ մեթոդով են աշխատում


կարողա իմանաս տենց ծրագիր կա,որ լոկալ ցանցի տրաֆիկը կարգավորի կամ գոնե հետևի,առանց սերվեր դառնալու

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> կարողա իմանաս տենց ծրագիր կա,որ լոկալ ցանցի տրաֆիկը կարգավորի կամ գոնե հետևի,առանց սերվեր դառնալու


բիլայնում ծանոթ կա ,ես կիմանամ եդ ինչ են ուզում անեն

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Խնդրեմ User Gate....Մեջը լրիվ մանրամասն նկարագրությունը կա: Կարող ես կոնկրետ Ip - Ին կոնկրետ արագություն տալ:
http://rapidshare.com/files/34309044...4.torrent.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/6u0y3u1d8

----------


## Ապե Ջան

99.99.99.2 Լոկալ IP-ի տակ կան sharing ֆաիլեր: Տվյալ պարագայում պետք է էնպես shering անել (Windows XP - ի օպերացիան համակարգ է), որպեսզի չլինի copy անել: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

էդ ծրագրից գլուխ չհանի,մի հատ ուրիշն ունեմ ցանցերի տրաֆիկը հետևելու համար`10-strike:учет трафика,կարողա ծանոթ ըլնես ես ծրագրին

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> էդ ծրագրից գլուխ չհանի,մի հատ ուրիշն ունեմ ցանցերի տրաֆիկը հետևելու համար`10-strike:учет трафика,կարողա ծանոթ ըլնես ես ծրագրին


Չէ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց չջոցելու բան չկա: Ինստալլ արել ես էտ կոմիտ վրա?

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> Չէ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց չջոցելու բան չկա: Ինստալլ արել ես էտ կոմիտ վրա?


հա,կարաս օգնես օգտագործեմ

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> Չէ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց չջոցելու բան չկա: Ինստալլ արել ես էտ կոմիտ վրա?


ինչ անում եմ օշիբկայա տալիս, գրումա`Administrator module:UserGate is not connected to server:UserGate!

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ինչ անում եմ օշիբկայա տալիս, գրումա`Administrator module:UserGate is not connected to server:UserGate!


նաստրոյկեքի մեջից ման արի Proxy server բաժինը ու proxy դիր, եթե ip - ներտ 192,168 - ով ա ուրեմն 192,168,0,1 ու լոկալ ցանցի մյուս կոմերի Gatway-Ներլ էտ դիր:

----------


## Zangezur

Սենց մի հարց: Օրինակ, ասենք թե կոռնետը կամ առմինկոն, ինձ տվելա x այփին, եթե ես փոխեմ y այփին դնեմ, իրանք կարան իմանան, որ կոնկրետ ես եմ էտ y այփին օգտագործում?????

----------


## terev

> Սենց մի հարց: Օրինակ, ասենք թե կոռնետը կամ առմինկոն, ինձ տվելա x այփին, եթե ես փոխեմ y այփին դնեմ, իրանք կարան իմանան, որ կոնկրետ ես եմ էտ y այփին օգտագործում?????


Դու դեմք ես՛  :Smile:  Ետ ուզում ես գողություն անես՞:
Եթե ցանցին կպած ես LAN-ով, կարաս NEWT Professional 2 ծրագրով պիկ ժամերին սկան անես ձեր ցանցը, որտեղ կտա ցանցին կպած IP-ները և MAC հասցեները: Ետ տվյալները պահպանում ես: Ոչ պիկ ժամերին, այսինքն գիշերը, մի հատ էլ ես սկան անում, տեսնում ես որ IP կպած չի: Քո LAN-ը անջատում ես, IP-ն ու  MAC-ը փոխում ես և նորից միացնում: Եվ վայելում ես: Բայց դե զգույշ եղիր:

----------


## Life

> Սենց մի հարց: Օրինակ, ասենք թե կոռնետը կամ առմինկոն, ինձ տվելա x այփին, եթե ես փոխեմ y այփին դնեմ, իրանք կարան իմանան, որ կոնկրետ ես եմ էտ y այփին օգտագործում?????


Ձեր մոտ Traffic inspector-ով չի? :Shok:

----------


## Zangezur

> Ձեր մոտ Traffic inspector-ով չի?


գողությունը իրանք են անում, որ պայմանագիրը կնքելիս չեն ասում, որ 256 արագության դեպքում կա օրական սահմանափում 350 մեգաբայթ, որից հետո արագությունը 80տոկոսով իջնումա, վերականգնվումա 24 ժամ հետո,  512-ի դեպքում 700 մեգաբայթ լիմիտ և այլն: Պռոստը քարտշարինգի համար շատ լավա էս ինտեռնետը, հեսա վաղը զանգեմ մի հատ կաշկալամաշ անեմ:
Ինչքան գիտեմ MAC-ը չի լինում փոխել, բայց մակի հետ կապված խնդիր չկա, մակը չեն գրանցում.....

----------


## Zangezur

ինձ թվումա ոչ մի բանել չեն կարա անեն, որ այփին որ պտի փոխեմ իմ այփիից մենակ վերջին թվովա տարբերվում, այսինքն ես մեխք չունեմ, կարողա իրանք են սխալվել ու սխալ հասցե տվել :LOL:

----------


## Zangezur

Իսկ արագությունը ընկած ժամանակ յութուբը էլի արագ բացեց: Իսկ հնարավորա իմանալ թե ինչ կայքեր են հայաստի սեռվռների վրա հայելապատվում՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## C i S c 0

> Իսկ արագությունը ընկած ժամանակ յութուբը էլի արագ բացեց: Իսկ հնարավորա իմանալ թե ինչ կայքեր են հայաստի սեռվռների վրա հայելապատվում՞՞՞՞՞


ինչ ա անում՞: Իսկ դու հիմա Առմիկո ից ես օգտվում, թե Քօռնետից՞: Իսկ մակ ֆիլտրացիա,թե Արմինկոյի նման և թե Քոռնետի նման կազմակերպուտյուները ձև չի որ դրաց չլինեն, իսկ եթե ինչ որ ձևով էլ վրիպած լինեն, դու ինչ որ մեկի ԻՊ դնես օգտագործես, ինքնել դա զգա կարան քեզ բրնեն...

----------


## C i S c 0

> Բարև ժողովուրդ,սենց մի հարց ունեմ` ինչքանով գիտեմ UTP կաբելով 100 մետրից ավել կապը կորումա,եթե տենցա հնարավորա օրինակ մի 80 մետրի վրա սվիչ դնել հետո էլի 80 մետր շարունակել,սիգնալը նոռմալ տեղ կհասնի???


հնարավորա նաև աշխատի, բայց ոչ լավ, իսկ եթե սվիչ դնես ու հետո շարունակես պրոբլեմ չունես....

----------


## Zangezur

> ինչ ա անում՞: Իսկ դու հիմա Առմիկո ից ես օգտվում, թե Քօռնետից՞: Իսկ մակ ֆիլտրացիա,թե Արմինկոյի նման և թե Քոռնետի նման կազմակերպուտյուները ձև չի որ դրաց չլինեն, իսկ եթե ինչ որ ձևով էլ վրիպած լինեն, դու ինչ որ մեկի ԻՊ դնես օգտագործես, ինքնել դա զգա կարան քեզ բրնեն...


Հարց վերաբերում էր և կոռնետին և առմինկոյին:
Մեռսի, ուրեմն չեմ անի:

----------


## Zangezur

> Բարև ժողովուրդ,սենց մի հարց ունեմ` ինչքանով գիտեմ UTP կաբելով 100 մետրից ավել կապը կորումա,եթե տենցա հնարավորա օրինակ մի 80 մետրի վրա սվիչ դնել հետո էլի 80 մետր շարունակել,սիգնալը նոռմալ տեղ կհասնի???


UTP կաբելը առնելուց հետդ մագնիս տար, ու վաճառվող կաբելից ասա թող մի սանտիմետրի չափ տան, կաբելի մեջի լարերը կպցրու մագնիսին, եթե կպավ մագնիսին, ուրեմն չառնես, կարողա նաև 100 մետրի դեպքում սիգնալ չտա:

----------


## Harut1986

Բարև ժողովուրդ ով ինձ կասի online դասնթացների սայտ իհարկե եթե կա այդպիսին նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## Կարապետ

> Բարև ժողովուրդ ով ինձ կասի online դասնթացների սայտ իհարկե եթե կա այդպիսին նախապես շնորհակալություն


վայ նոր ակումբցի :Jpit: 

armedu.am նայի ամենաներքևի բաններները

----------


## Rain

Ինչ է Wi-Fi և Wi-Max-ը, ինչով են տարբերվում, մանրամասն կխոսեք այդ մասին

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Wi-Fi համակարգով հնարավոր է անլար միացում: Այդ համակարգը աշխատում 2.4 GHZ հաճախականությամբ, որը այսօր Հայաստանում ԱՆՎՃԱՐ է:
Wi-Max ևս անլար միացվում է: Wi-Max - ը աշխատում է 3.6 - 3.8 GHZ հաճախականությամբ, որի համար կան հատուկ վճարման ենթակա գումարներ: Անհատ ֆիզիկական անձը չունենալով համապատասխան լիցեզիա, չի կարող օգտվել Wi-Max տեխնոլոգիայից:

Այսօր Հայաստանում 2.4 GHZ - ը աշխատում է ծանրաբեռնված և կան տեղեր որ աշխատում է շատ վատ: Բավականին շատ պրովայդերներ այսօր տամադրում է Wi-Fi տեխնոլոգիայով ինտենրետ, ինչի հետևանքով 2.4 GHZ - ը այդքան էլ լավ չի աշխատում, քան ասենք 3.6 - 5.7:  :Smile: 

Եթե էլի հարցեր լինեն պատրաստ եմ:  :Wink:

----------


## Shah

Մի քիչ ճշտումներ մտցնեմ :Smile: 
WF-WM.jpg

----------

AMzone (16.02.2011), davidus (11.11.2010), VisTolog (11.11.2010)

----------


## sarhov

մի հատ շատ կարևոր բան է ինձ պետք...տանը ունեմ երկու համակարգիչ՝ ինտերնետը մի հատ, ռոութերով մեկը լանով գնումա տան համակարգիչ իսկ վայ-ֆայով նոթբուքին...ի՞նչպես կարող եմ տան համակարգչի արագությունը նվազեցնել, բայց որ տան համակարգչի մեջ չնկատեն էտ ծրագիրը, այսինք աշխատի hidden mode վիճակով, ու programs files -ի մեջ ևս չերևա...նախօրոք ասեմ որ ռութերով չեմ կարում շեյպինգ անեմ, որովհետև այդ հնարավորություը չունի իմ ռոութերը...NetLimitter, traffic inspector, երևում են ու հաջորդ օրը արդեն հանում են տան համակարգչից ու ինտերնետը գազ տալիս ու ինձ՝ իմ նոթբուքով բան չի մնում...հուսով եմ իրավիճակը կարողացա բացատրել ու ինձ մի ձև կասեք..

----------


## Life

> մի հատ շատ կարևոր բան է ինձ պետք...տանը ունեմ երկու համակարգիչ՝ ինտերնետը մի հատ, ռոութերով մեկը լանով գնումա տան համակարգիչ իսկ վայ-ֆայով նոթբուքին...ի՞նչպես կարող եմ տան համակարգչի արագությունը նվազեցնել, բայց որ տան համակարգչի մեջ չնկատեն էտ ծրագիրը, այսինք աշխատի hidden mode վիճակով, ու programs files -ի մեջ ևս չերևա...նախօրոք ասեմ որ ռութերով չեմ կարում շեյպինգ անեմ, որովհետև այդ հնարավորություը չունի իմ ռոութերը...NetLimitter, traffic inspector, երևում են ու հաջորդ օրը արդեն հանում են տան համակարգչից ու ինտերնետը գազ տալիս ու ինձ՝ իմ նոթբուքով բան չի մնում...հուսով եմ իրավիճակը կարողացա բացատրել ու ինձ մի ձև կասեք..


սենց լավ չի,մի 10-15 գրառում էլ արա,կարող ա օգնի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> մի հատ շատ կարևոր բան է ինձ պետք...տանը ունեմ երկու համակարգիչ՝ ինտերնետը մի հատ, ռոութերով մեկը լանով գնումա տան համակարգիչ իսկ վայ-ֆայով նոթբուքին...ի՞նչպես կարող եմ տան համակարգչի արագությունը նվազեցնել, բայց որ տան համակարգչի մեջ չնկատեն էտ ծրագիրը, այսինք աշխատի hidden mode վիճակով, ու programs files -ի մեջ ևս չերևա...նախօրոք ասեմ որ ռութերով չեմ կարում շեյպինգ անեմ, որովհետև այդ հնարավորություը չունի իմ ռոութերը...NetLimitter, traffic inspector, երևում են ու հաջորդ օրը արդեն հանում են տան համակարգչից ու ինտերնետը գազ տալիս ու ինձ՝ իմ նոթբուքով բան չի մնում...հուսով եմ իրավիճակը կարողացա բացատրել ու ինձ մի ձև կասեք..


Դա կարող էս ստանալ, տեղադրելով ավելի լավ ռոութեր:  :Smile:

----------


## sarhov

> սենց լավ չի,մի 10-15 գրառում էլ արա,կարող ա օգնի


արդեն համոզվեցի որ միլիոն հատ էլ  գրառում անեմ չի օգնի...կամ մեկը հարցնի քեզ ի՞նչ...կարում ես մի բանով օգնի, չես կարում վրես մի թթվի...

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.02.2011)

----------


## sarhov

> Դա կարող էս ստանալ, տեղադրելով ավելի լավ ռոութեր:


իսկ կարող ա իմանաս ո՞ր ռութերը կունենա տենց ֆունկցիա

----------


## Life

> արդեն համոզվեցի որ միլիոն հատ էլ  գրառում անեմ չի օգնի...կամ մեկը հարցնի քեզ ի՞նչ...կարում ես մի բանով օգնի, չես կարում վրես մի թթվի...


լավ ա որ հասկացար, բառերդ էլ զգույշ ընտրի :Wink:

----------


## HardRock

Ժող ուրեմն սենց մի պռոբլեմ ունեմ. գործի տեղը կոմպ կա որը ինտեռնետը ստանումա ու շերինգա արած 12 կոմպերի: Հիմա ինքը կարգին աշխատումա բայց մի քանի անգամ` 4 ժամ առաջ ու մի քանի օր առաջ սենց պռոբլեմ էր առաջացել: «Ինտեռնետ կոմպ»-ի վրա ինտեռնետը կա, իսկ մյուսների վրա չէ, այսինքն բռաուզերով ոչ մի էջ չի բացում, բայց սկայպը նոռմալ աշխատումա: Նայում եմ IP ները տեղն են, անտիվիռուսը ու ֆաերվոլը անջատում եմ, արդյունք չկա: ping եմ անում «ինտեռնետ կոմպ»-ին գնումա: Ինտեռնետում մի բան կարդացի,  ping եմ անում ինչ որ ինտեռնետ հասցեի IP, կարծեմ սենց մի բան էր 163.54.0.5 գնաց, ping եմ անում www. google.com չի գնում: Կոմպը ռեստարտ եմ անում չի դզվում: Մի 2 անգամ լան կաբելը հանեցի դրեցի մեկ էլ սկսեց աշխատել, բայց չեմ կարծում որ դրանից էր: Նախորդ անգամ էլ էլի հանկարծակի սկսեց աշխատել, չիմացա ինչից էր: Ի՞նչ կարողա լինի:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող ուրեմն սենց մի պռոբլեմ ունեմ. գործի տեղը կոմպ կա որը ինտեռնետը ստանումա ու շերինգա արած 12 կոմպերի: Հիմա ինքը կարգին աշխատումա բայց մի քանի անգամ` 4 ժամ առաջ ու մի քանի օր առաջ սենց պռոբլեմ էր առաջացել: «Ինտեռնետ կոմպ»-ի վրա ինտեռնետը կա, իսկ մյուսների վրա չէ, այսինքն բռաուզերով ոչ մի էջ չի բացում, բայց սկայպը նոռմալ աշխատումա: Նայում եմ IP ները տեղն են, անտիվիռուսը ու ֆաերվոլը անջատում եմ, արդյունք չկա: ping եմ անում «ինտեռնետ կոմպ»-ին գնումա: Ինտեռնետում մի բան կարդացի,  ping եմ անում ինչ որ ինտեռնետ հասցեի IP, կարծեմ սենց մի բան էր 163.54.0.5 գնաց, ping եմ անում www. google.com չի գնում: Կոմպը ռեստարտ եմ անում չի դզվում: Մի 2 անգամ լան կաբելը հանեցի դրեցի մեկ էլ սկսեց աշխատել, բայց չեմ կարծում որ դրանից էր: Նախորդ անգամ էլ էլի հանկարծակի սկսեց աշխատել, չիմացա ինչից էր: Ի՞նչ կարողա լինի:


քանի որ IP -ով պինգ անում ես, իսկ հասցեով չէ, ուրեմն DSN չունես: Մի հատ ստուգի DNS դրած ա՞ կոմպերիդ վրա թե չէ: Եթե դրած չի, դրի էդ ինտերներ կոմպիդ հասցեն: Իսկ եթե ուզում ես 100 տոկոս աշխատի՝ դիր *8.8.8.8*(recomended իմ կողմից):

----------

Ապե Ջան (22.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ժող ուրեմն սենց մի պռոբլեմ ունեմ. գործի տեղը կոմպ կա որը ինտեռնետը ստանումա ու շերինգա արած 12 կոմպերի: Հիմա ինքը կարգին աշխատումա բայց մի քանի անգամ` 4 ժամ առաջ ու մի քանի օր առաջ սենց պռոբլեմ էր առաջացել: «Ինտեռնետ կոմպ»-ի վրա ինտեռնետը կա, իսկ մյուսների վրա չէ, այսինքն բռաուզերով ոչ մի էջ չի բացում, բայց սկայպը նոռմալ աշխատումա: Նայում եմ IP ները տեղն են, անտիվիռուսը ու ֆաերվոլը անջատում եմ, արդյունք չկա: ping եմ անում «ինտեռնետ կոմպ»-ին գնումա: Ինտեռնետում մի բան կարդացի,  ping եմ անում ինչ որ ինտեռնետ հասցեի IP, կարծեմ սենց մի բան էր 163.54.0.5 գնաց, ping եմ անում www. google.com չի գնում: Կոմպը ռեստարտ եմ անում չի դզվում: Մի 2 անգամ լան կաբելը հանեցի դրեցի մեկ էլ սկսեց աշխատել, բայց չեմ կարծում որ դրանից էր: Նախորդ անգամ էլ էլի հանկարծակի սկսեց աշխատել, չիմացա ինչից էր: Ի՞նչ կարողա լինի:


DNS-ն ա բառախլիտ արել
ենթադրում եմ քանի որ
1. skype-ն hostname-ով չի աշխատում այլ IP-ով
2. ping գնում ա քո ասած IP-ին, բայց չի գնում google.com-ին
լուծումը`
դիր փաբլիկ DNS մնացած կոմպերի վրա, օրինակ` 8.8.8.8

----------

Ապե Ջան (22.03.2011)

----------


## HardRock

մի քանի սքրին շոթ ուղարկեմ ասեք ինչը ինչոցա: 1. «ինտեռնետ կոմպ»-ի Network Connections-ի պատուհաննա, 2. առաջի Connections-ի ip հատվածը, 3. երկրորդ ու երրորդ Connections ների ip հատվածը, 4. իմ կոմպի ip ներնա: Խնդրում եմ նաեք ու ասեք: Որտեղ պետքա գրեմ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

192.168.0.1 - ի փոխարեն դիր, Google - ի Preferred DNS - ները՝ 8.8.8.8

(սա իմ կոմպնա, որտեղ ինետ չեր լինում) դնում էս ըտեղ ու փորձում ինետ մտնել:

Սրա փոխարեն՝ 



Այ սենց պետքա լինի՝

----------


## HardRock

եղավ մյուս անգամ որ այդ պռոբլեմը առաջանա կփորձեմ, հիմա չեմ ուզում ձեռք տալ: Մերսիներ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հնարավոր է «Լինուքսի» - ի տակից պինգ անել firewall - ով փակած ինչոր լոկալ IP - ի:

----------


## vahrammur

*Համակարգչային Ցանցեր*

1. ԻՆՉ Է ՀԱՂՈՐԴԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ

Մեր առօրյա կյանքում հաղորդակցությունն ընդունում է տարբեր ձևեր և պատահում է տարբեր միջավայրերում: Մենք հաղորդակցման տարբեր ձևեր ենք ընտրում, կախված նրանից թե մենք զրուցում ենք մեկի հետ ինտերնետի միջոցով կամ գնացել ենք հարցազրույցի: Յուրաքանչյուր դեպքի համար գոյություն ունեն հաղորդակցման համապատասխան ձևեր, որը սպասելի է զրուցակցի կողմից:
Ընթերցել ավելին...

----------


## Varzor

> Հնարավոր է «Լինուքսի» - ի տակից պինգ անել firewall - ով փակած ինչոր լոկալ IP - ի:


Ping-ի փաթեթը հատուկ փաթեթա  և կոչվում ա ICMP: Այդ փաթեթի ձևավորումը ստանդարտ է և կախված չէ օպերացիոն համակարգից:
Եթե փինգվող (հարցվող) կողմը ցանցային էկրանով (firewall) փակել է տվյալ ծառայությունը, ապա կապ չունի թե որտեղից կփինգես  :Smile: 
Ավելի հեշտ կլինի տվյալ IP-ն պորտ-սկան անել և գտնել այն պորտերը, որոնք պաշտպանված չեն  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Ping-ի փաթեթը հատուկ փաթեթա  և կոչվում ա ICMP: Այդ փաթեթի ձևավորումը ստանդարտ է և կախված չէ օպերացիոն համակարգից:
> Եթե փինգվող (հարցվող) կողմը ցանցային էկրանով (firewall) փակել է տվյալ ծառայությունը, ապա կապ չունի թե որտեղից կփինգես 
> Ավելի հեշտ կլինի տվյալ IP-ն պորտ-սկան անել և գտնել այն պորտերը, որոնք պաշտպանված չեն


կասեմ ավելին  :Smile: 
*nix - nmap 
win - zenmap

----------


## Varzor

> կասեմ ավելին 
> *nix - nmap 
> win - zenmap


Ճիշտն ասած, չհասկացա, թե ինչ կապ ունեն սրանք ping-ի հետ  :Smile: 
nmap-ով linux-ի տակից կարողանում ես նույնիսկ իմանալ, թե ինչ OS ա մյուս ծերը (եթե փակած չի  :Smile:  )
իսկ zenmap-ը փաստորեն network սկաներա ?

----------


## Dar

Շատ լավ հոդված է, ապրես,   մեր կայքում պակասում է նման ինֆո, Ձեր թույլատվությամբ կարելի է այնտեղ տեղակայել, Օգտակար հոդվածներ բաժնում

----------


## Shah

> Ճիշտն ասած, չհասկացա, թե ինչ կապ ունեն սրանք ping-ի հետ 
> nmap-ով linux-ի տակից կարողանում ես նույնիսկ իմանալ, թե ինչ OS ա մյուս ծերը (եթե փակած չի  )
> իսկ zenmap-ը փաստորեն network սկաներա ?


 երկուսն էլ սկաներն են, nmap-ը *nix-երի համար, zenmap-ը win-երի համար.
ոչ միայն ՕՀ-ն ա ասում, քարտեզ էլ ա գծում թե ինչ ճանապարհով ա անցել պակետը վերջնակետին հասնելու համար ու եթե մի քանի անգամ ես սքան անում էդ նույն քարտեզի վրա ա գծում ու ահագին հետաքրքիր բան ա դառնում, ասենք ինչ ընդհանուր _գծեր_ կան etc...

----------

Varzor (20.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> երկուսն էլ սկաներն են, nmap-ը *nix-երի համար, zenmap-ը win-երի համար.
> ոչ միայն ՕՀ-ն ա ասում, քարտեզ էլ ա գծում թե ինչ ճանապարհով ա անցել պակետը վերջնակետին հասնելու համար ու եթե մի քանի անգամ ես սքան անում էդ նույն քարտեզի վրա ա գծում ու ահագին հետաքրքիր բան ա դառնում, ասենք ինչ ընդհանուր _գծեր_ կան etc...


Շնորհակալ եմ, չէի լսել zenmap-ի մասին, օգտվում եմ այլ ծրագրերից:
Սակայն ճանապարհի գծումը կարելի է իրականացնել նաև tracert հրամանի միջոցով:

Եթե չեմ սխալվում nmap հրամանի կատարման մոդուլը Linux-ներում (Fedora, CentOS, RedHat) արդեն ինտեգրացված ա պակետի մեջ, սակայն առանց գրաֆիկայի ա աշխատում: Գրաֆիկան ստանալու համար լրացուցիչ ծրագրեր են պետք:

----------

Ապե Ջան (21.06.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Շնորհակալ եմ, չէի լսել zenmap-ի մասին, օգտվում եմ այլ ծրագրերից:
> Սակայն ճանապարհի գծումը կարելի է իրականացնել նաև tracert հրամանի միջոցով:


 tracert -ը չի գծում... մենակ հոսթերն ա ցույց տալիս իրար հետևից
զենմափը զիզի-պիզի նկարում էլ ա, հետո կարաս համեմատես տարբեր հոսթերի trace route-ների հետ... ընդե դաժե ըստ միլիվայրկյանների հոսթերի միջև գծերը հաստ ու բարակ ա նկարում, ոշբմ, լավն ա:

----------

Varzor (21.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (21.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> tracert -ը չի գծում... մենակ հոսթերն ա ցույց տալիս իրար հետևից
> զենմափը զիզի-պիզի նկարում էլ ա, հետո կարաս համեմատես տարբեր հոսթերի trace route-ների հետ... ընդե դաժե ըստ միլիվայրկյանների հոսթերի միջև գծերը հաստ ու բարակ ա նկարում, ոշբմ, լավն ա:


Կարող եմ մի փոքրիկ ծրագիրն գրել շ, որ tracert-ի հիման վրա լավ էլ կնկարի, ու կհամեմատը նախորդ արդյունքների հետ  :Smile: 
Zenmap-նույնպես ոչ թ համակարգային, այլ կիառական գործիք է (Windows-ի չի` առանձին գրած ա :Smile:  )
Նույնատիպ շատ լավ ծրագրեր կոն` Friendly Pinger, NetMonitor, PRTG և այլն  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

6 կլիոմետր հեռավորությամբ և 360 աստիճան շառավղով Wi-Fi ցանց եմ պատրաստվում սարքել: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ է մտորումների մեջ եմ, ու չեմ կողմնորոշվում ո՞ր ֆիրմայի ու ի՞նչ սարքավորումներով արժե սարքել: 

Դէ պարզ է, որ ամենքն էլ ձգտում են հնարավորինս էժան ու որակյալ պրոդուքդ ստանալ, բայց ինձ մոտ առաջնայինը էս պարագայաում գինն է: Ինքս հիմնականում հակված  եմ կամ՝ D-Link 2100ap - ով աշխատել, կամ՝ Ubinquty - ի սարքավորումներով ու արդեն 5 GHZ հաճախականությամբ աշխատող NanoStation m5 - ով, որպես կլենտի սարքավորում, իսկ ստանցիայի համար հավանաբար Միկրոտիկ կամ Ռոկետ: Բայց ցավը նա էր, որ չգիտեմ NanoStation - ը ինչպես է աշխատում MicroTik - ի ու Rocet - ի հետ:

Ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք դու:  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> 6 կլիոմետր հեռավորությամբ և 360 աստիճան շառավղով Wi-Fi ցանց եմ պատրաստվում սարքել: Արդեն երկար ժամանակ է մտորումների մեջ եմ, ու չեմ կողմնորոշվում ո՞ր ֆիրմայի ու ի՞նչ սարքավորումներով արժե սարքել: 
> Դէ պարզ է, որ ամենքն էլ ձգտում են հնարավորինս էժան ու որակյալ պրոդուքդ ստանալ, բայց ինձ մոտ առաջնայինը էս պարագայաում գինն է: Ինքս հիմնականում հակված  եմ կամ՝ D-Link 2100ap - ով աշխատել, կամ՝ Ubinquty - ի սարքավորումներով ու արդեն 5 GHZ հաճախականությամբ աշխատող NanoStation m5 - ով, որպես կլենտի սարքավորում, իսկ ստանցիայի համար հավանաբար Միկրոտիկ կամ Ռոկետ: Բայց ցավը նա էր, որ չգիտեմ NanoStation - ը ինչպես է աշխատում MicroTik - ի ու Rocet - ի հետ:
> Ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք դու:


Ապե ջան,
Նախ կասեմ, որ 5ԳՀց սարքավորումների օգտագործման համար լիցենզիա է հարկավոր` թույլատվություն այդ հաճախականությունը օգատգործելու համար:
կապ ունի նաև, թե այդ 6կմ-ի վրա ինչպիսի արագություններ ես ուզում ստանալ:
Որպես AP ի կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ Engenius-ի սարքավորումները` 360 ասիճանոբ աշխատելու համար բավականին լավ անտենաներ ունի, որպես ռոութեր` օգտագործի ինչ ուզում ես, բայց այս պահին սարքավորումների մեջ ամենաէժանը D-Link-երն են, ու մեկ էլ կարող ես սովորական հին համակարգիչ օգտագործել`  BSD-ով կամ Linux-ով` համ էժան ա ստացվում, համ էլ ավելի ճկուն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապե ջան,
> Նախ կասեմ, որ 5ԳՀց սարքավորումների օգտագործման համար լիցենզիա է հարկավոր` թույլատվություն այդ հաճախականությունը օգատգործելու համար:
> կապ ունի նաև, թե այդ 6կմ-ի վրա ինչպիսի արագություններ ես ուզում ստանալ:
> Որպես AP ի կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ Engenius-ի սարքավորումները` 360 ասիճանոբ աշխատելու համար բավականին լավ անտենաներ ունի, որպես ռոութեր` օգտագործի ինչ ուզում ես, բայց այս պահին սարքավորումների մեջ ամենաէժանը D-Link-երն են, ու մեկ էլ կարող ես սովորական հին համակարգիչ օգտագործել`  BSD-ով կամ Linux-ով` համ էժան ա ստացվում, համ էլ ավելի ճկուն:


*Varzor* չգիտեմ տեղյակ էս թե չէ, բայց ասեմ, որ երկար տարիներ ա արդեն էդ գործի մեջ եմ, 5 GHZ - ի վճարովի կամ անվճար լինելու մասին պետք ա որ տեղյակ լինեի: 

Առհասարակ ցանցիս հիմնական գծերը, այսպես ասած մագիստռալները միացրել եմ 5 GHZ հաճախականությամբ աշխատող անտենաներով, քանի որ Հայաստանում 2.4 GHZ - ը շատ վատ վիճակում ա: Հա ունեմ wi-fi 2.4 GHZ - ով աշխատող Bullet - ներ, բայց արդյուներից այդքան էլ գոհ եմ չեմ: Արդյունքները կտեղադրեմ, որպեսզի քեզ էլ պարզ լինի:

Endenius - ի ապրանքներից ծանոթ չեմ, բայց այ D-Link - ի 2100ap - ները իհարկե որակայաին առումով չեն զիճում իր դասի բոլոր wi-fi սարքավորումենրին: Ամենահավանականը երևի թե օգտվեմ D-Link - ի պրոդուկտից, համ էժան է համ որակյալ: Հա, չմոռանամ, իրեն ուղղակի ուրիշ պռաշիվկա են անում, որ ավելի լավ ա սկսում աշխատել: Որ պարապ լինեմ, D-Link - ի 2100 - ների կայֆը ցույց կտամ ինչումն ա: :Wink: 

Սկրիշոտ անելու հնարավորություն չունեմ, բայց ասեմ, որ 35 կլիոմետր հեռավորության վրա աշխատում է 2 Bullet M2, 2.4 GHZ հաճախականությամբ աշխատող: Անտենաները՝ 27db: Սարքերի մինչև արագության մաքսիմալ սահմանը՝ 30մբ ռեալ: Իսկ այսպիսի տվյալ այն էլ Երևան քաղաքում շատ դժվար է ստանալ: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> *Varzor* չգիտեմ տեղյակ էս թե չէ, բայց ասեմ, որ երկար տարիներ ա արդեն էդ գործի մեջ եմ, 5 GHZ - ի վճարովի կամ անվճար լինելու մասին պետք ա որ տեղյակ լինեի:


Ես կուսրի չէի, որ դու Wi-Fi գծեր էլ ունես  :Smile: 



> Առհասարակ ցանցիս հիմնական գծերը, այսպես ասած մագիստռալները միացրել եմ 5 GHZ հաճախականությամբ աշխատող անտենաներով, քանի որ Հայաստանում 2.4 GHZ - ը շատ վատ վիճակում ա: Հա ունեմ wi-fi 2.4 GHZ - ով աշխատող Bullet - ներ, բայց արդյուներից այդքան էլ գոհ եմ չեմ: Արդյունքները կտեղադրեմ, որպեսզի քեզ էլ պարզ լինի:


Հա, 2.4ԳՀց-ի 14 հիմնական կանալներից Հայաստանում մի 2 հատն ա, որ նորմալ աշխատում է, իսկ 5ԳՀց-ն բավականի լավ արդարացնում ա, մենակ եղանակային պայմաններից ավելի շատ ա ավախենւմ, մանավանդ ձյունից  :Smile: 
Էդ լավա, որ մագիստրալները 5ԳՀց են, ի դեպ եթե որպես մագիստրալներ ես օգտագործում, ապա ավելի լավ չի լինի ոչ թե շրջանային այլ անկյունային նեղ փնջով անտենաներ օգտագոծես? Ավելի կայուն ա լինում կապը ու դեցիբալներն ել ավելի քիչ:



> Endenius - ի ապրանքներից ծանոթ չեմ, բայց այ D-Link - ի 2100ap - ները իհարկե որակայաին առումով չեն զիճում իր դասի բոլոր wi-fi սարքավորումենրին: Ամենահավանականը երևի թե օգտվեմ D-Link - ի պրոդուկտից, համ էժան է համ որակյալ: Հա, չմոռանամ, իրեն ուղղակի ուրիշ պռաշիվկա են անում, որ ավելի լավ ա սկսում աշխատել: Որ պարապ լինեմ, D-Link - ի 2100 - ների կայֆը ցույց կտամ ինչումն ա:


Ես էլ ծանո չէի, ուղղակի մի 2 տարի առաջ տղերքը խամ-խամ առել էին, ես էլ ստիպված ծանոթացա` D-Link-ի համեմատ որոշ առավելություներ ունի, մանավանդ մի հատ հետաքրքիր ռեժիմ ուներ DWS` կապի անխափանության համար հոյակապ բան էր (իհարկե թողունակությունը համարյա կրկնակի գցում էր, բայց ինտերնետի համար` բավարար էր):
Ընդհանրապես 2100Ap-ն կարգին փորձված սարքա, մանավանդ ռուսաստանում շատ են օգտագործում: Համ էլ տշհետաքրիր, ոչ D-Link պրաշիվկաներ ունի: Հետաքրքիր ա, որ D-Link-ի կայքում 2100AP-ների համար մի քանի հատ պրաշիվկեք կան` 
ftp://dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/
ftp://dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/DWL-2100AP/




> Սկրիշոտ անելու հնարավորություն չունեմ, բայց ասեմ, որ 35 կլիոմետր հեռավորության վրա աշխատում է 2 Bullet M2, 2.4 GHZ հաճախականությամբ աշխատող: Անտենաները՝ 27db: Սարքերի մինչև արագության մաքսիմալ սահմանը՝ 30մբ ռեալ: Իսկ այսպիսի տվյալ այն էլ Երևան քաղաքում շատ դժվար է ստանալ:


Էտի ռոութերից չի, անտենայից ա  :Smile:  27db կարգին մեծ թիվա:

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես կուսրի չէի, որ դու Wi-Fi գծեր էլ ունես


Ունեմ:  :Smile: 




> Հա, 2.4ԳՀց-ի 14 հիմնական կանալներից Հայաստանում մի 2 հատն ա, որ նորմալ աշխատում է, իսկ 5ԳՀց-ն բավականի լավ արդարացնում ա, մենակ եղանակային պայմաններից ավելի շատ ա ավախենւմ, մանավանդ ձյունից 
> Էդ լավա, որ մագիստրալները 5ԳՀց են, ի դեպ եթե որպես մագիստրալներ ես օգտագործում, ապա ավելի լավ չի լինի ոչ թե շրջանային այլ անկյունային նեղ փնջով անտենաներ օգտագոծես? Ավելի կայուն ա լինում կապը ու դեցիբալներն ել ավելի քիչ:


Հիմա մոտս NanoStation M5 - ա ու ինքը 17db անտենա ունի իրա մեջ ու լավ ա աշխխատում: 
Հեսա ինքը իրա ընդհանուր չափերով:



Ubiquiti - ին շատ լավ որակյալ ու էժան սարքավորումներ ա առաջարկում մագիստռալների համար, այ բայց կլենտ միացնելու համար արդեն ավելի թանկ ա նստում:




> Ես էլ ծանո չէի, ուղղակի մի 2 տարի առաջ տղերքը խամ-խամ առել էին, ես էլ ստիպված ծանոթացա` D-Link-ի համեմատ որոշ առավելություներ ունի, մանավանդ մի հատ հետաքրքիր ռեժիմ ուներ DWS` կապի անխափանության համար հոյակապ բան էր (իհարկե թողունակությունը համարյա կրկնակի գցում էր, բայց ինտերնետի համար` բավարար էր):
> Ընդհանրապես 2100Ap-ն կարգին փորձված սարքա, մանավանդ ռուսաստանում շատ են օգտագործում: Համ էլ տշհետաքրիր, ոչ D-Link պրաշիվկաներ ունի: Հետաքրքիր ա, որ D-Link-ի կայքում 2100AP-ների համար մի քանի հատ պրաշիվկեք կան` 
> ftp://dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/
> ftp://dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/DWL-2100AP/


D-Link - ի մի պռաշիվկա կա, որ անտենաները լռիվ կայֆ են աշխատում: Ասենք մի տեղ կլենտ ա կպված ինչոր D-Link 2100ap - ով ու իրա անտենային կարա կպնի կպնի մեկ այլ D-link 2100 ap - ով կլենտ:

Ի դեպ հիմա կարգին էժան կպնում ա D-Link 2100ap:




> Էտի ռոութերից չի, անտենայից ա  27db կարգին մեծ թիվա:


Հնարավոր ա, ես մոռացել էի, որ մի ծայրում 24db անտենայա դրած: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> D-Link - ի մի պռաշիվկա կա, որ անտենաները լռիվ կայֆ են աշխատում: Ասենք մի տեղ կլենտ ա կպված ինչոր D-Link 2100ap - ով ու իրա անտենային կարա կպնի կպնի մեկ այլ D-link 2100 ap - ով կլենտ:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում ddwrt պրաշիվկեն ա, հենց եդ նույն DWS ռեժիմն ա ստանում` տվյալ անտենան աշխատում ա, որ միայն AP ռեժիմում, այլև Bridge (ռետրանսլյատոր ռեժիմում): Շատ հարմար բանա խառը ցանցեր սարքելու համար:



> Հնարավոր ա, ես մոռացել էի, որ մի ծայրում 24db անտենայա դրած:


Դե տեսնում ես  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

D-Link - ի փորձարկման, տրաֆիկի թողունակության, ստաբիլության մասին կգրեմ: Վերջնական արդեն որոշվածա ցանցը սարքել միայն D-Link 2100ap սարքավորումով պռաշիվկա արած վիճակաում:

Շնորհակալ եմ ժամանակ տրամադրելու, օգտակար ինֆորմացիա տրամադրելու համար:

----------


## Dar

Ժամանակն է լիովին անցնել N ստանդարտի:   Nanostation ով ես ստացել եմ   100մբիտ ներբերնման արագություն, այնպես որ որակյալ անլար կապը ռեալ է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժամանակն է լիովին անցնել N ստանդարտի:   Nanostation ով ես ստացել եմ   100մբիտ ներբերնման արագություն, այնպես որ որակյալ անլար կապը ռեալ է:


Դէ Երևան քաղաքում արդեն 5GHZ հաճախականություննել ա գնալով սկսում վատ աշխատել: Գնալով զգալիորեն շատանում ա օգտվողների թիվը, եթե առաջ թաղամասում բերում էր՝ 5-10 SSID, հիմա արդեն դա մոտավորապես՝ 20-25 - ի հասնում: Վերջին երեք տարիների մասին է խոսքը:

Ինչ կարգավորում ուզում էս արա, բայց միևնույն կգա մի ժամանակ, որ էլի պետք կլինի միջամատել հաճախակաություն փոխել:

----------


## Varzor

> Դէ Երևան քաղաքում արդեն 5GHZ հաճախականություննել ա գնալով սկսում վատ աշխատել: Գնալով զգալիորեն շատանում ա օգտվողների թիվը, եթե առաջ թաղամասում բերում էր՝ 5-10 SSID, հիմա արդեն դա մոտավորապես՝ 20-25 - ի հասնում: Վերջին երեք տարիների մասին է խոսքը:
> Ինչ կարգավորում ուզում էս արա, բայց միևնույն կգա մի ժամանակ, որ էլի պետք կլինի միջամատել հաճախակաություն փոխել:


Կարելի ա առայժմ մենակ կանալը փոխել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարելի ա առայժմ մենակ կանալը փոխել:


Էդ էլ արվում ա: Իհարկե դա էլ կապի  կորուստ է ու ոչ ստաբիլ աշխատանք: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ էլ արվում ա: Իհարկե դա էլ կապի  կորուստ է ու ոչ ստաբիլ աշխատանք:


Դե դա կախված է նրանից, թե տվյալ կանալը որքանով է ծանրաբեռնված:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե դա կախված է նրանից, թե տվյալ կանալը որքանով է ծանրաբեռնված:


Իհարկե: Ես ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում:

----------


## Varzor

> Իհարկե: Ես ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում:


Բա հիամ ոնցա մոտդ վիճակը? Հաճախորդներիդ քանակը շատացնում ես?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա հիամ ոնցա մոտդ վիճակը? Հաճախորդներիդ քանակը շատացնում ես?


Վիճակը շատ լավա: Պատկերացրու առաջվանից մի քանի անգամ լավա:

----------


## Varzor

> Վիճակը շատ լավա: Պատկերացրու առաջվանից մի քանի անգամ լավա:


Դե լավա, որ գործերդ առաջ են գնում  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (02.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

PPPoE - ն ու VPN - ը որակային տարբերություն ունե՞ն: Թե միայն միացման ու կարգավորումների պարզությունը լրիվ նույն էֆֆեկտն է տալիս:

----------


## Varzor

> PPPoE - ն ու VPN - ը որակային տարբերություն ունե՞ն: Թե միայն միացման ու կարգավորումների պարզությունը լրիվ նույն էֆֆեկտն է տալիս:


Դե սենց ասեմ, PPPoE-ն ու VPN-ը ուղղակի տարբեր բաներ էն: VPN-ը էդ ընդամենը տերմին է: PPPoE-ն նույնպես VPN ստանալու տեխնոլոգիաներից է  :Smile: 
PPPoE-ն ավելի շատ օգտագործվում ա xDSL կապուղիների համար:
Կոնկրետացրու հարցդ` որ VPN-ի մասին էս խոսում (ծրագրային կամ միջուկի մակարդակով` IPSEC և այլն)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե սենց ասեմ, PPPoE-ն ու VPN-ը ուղղակի տարբեր բաներ էն: VPN-ը էդ ընդամենը տերմին է: PPPoE-ն նույնպես VPN ստանալու տեխնոլոգիաներից է 
> PPPoE-ն ավելի շատ օգտագործվում ա xDSL կապուղիների համար:
> Կոնկրետացրու հարցդ` որ VPN-ի մասին էս խոսում (ծրագրային կամ միջուկի մակարդակով` IPSEC և այլն)


FTP կաբելով ու սովորական հասարակ սվիչներով սարքած ցանցում բաժանարոդին կապ հասցնելու համար ո՞ր տերմինն է ավելի պրակտիկ, ավելի հեշտ ու մատչելի ու որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ որակով չզիճող: 
Գիտեմ, որ որակայաին տարբերություն չունեն, բայց հնարավոր ա մանրուքներ լինեն, որից ես տեղյակ էլ չեմ:

----------


## Varzor

> FTP կաբելով ու սովորական հասարակ սվիչներով սարքած ցանցում բաժանարոդին կապ հասցնելու համար ո՞ր տերմինն է ավելի պրակտիկ, ավելի հեշտ ու մատչելի ու որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ որակով չզիճող: 
> Գիտեմ, որ որակայաին տարբերություն չունեն, բայց հնարավոր ա մանրուքներ լինեն, որից ես տեղյակ էլ չեմ:


Ինչի ես ուզում VPN անել կամ PPPoE?
Նրա համար, որ կիենտները իրար չտեսնեն? Եթե խնդիրը դրանումն է, ապա զուտ պրովայդերի տեսանկյունից PPPoe-ն շատ հարմար է` հեշտ է ու լացուցչ ողակներ չի պահանջում: Այսինքն բաժանորդները PPPoE են լինում ինչ-որ սերվերի, ստանում են իրենց IP-ները, որի վրայից էլ կատարվում է համապատասխան բաշխումը և ռոութինգը: Հա, քանի որ PPPoE-ի մոտ MTU փաթեթեների չափը ավելի փոքր է, ապա լինում է, որ խնդիրներ են առաջանում Firewall-ի հետ:
Ասենք OpenVPN-ը կամ IPSEC-ով VPN-ը ավելի շատ կիրառում են այն դեպքերում, երբ աշխատում են արդեն իսկ բաշխված IP-ներով (երբ ցանցը կառուցվում է ինտենետի միջոցով կամ էլ IP_ները հստակ բաշխված են կայանների միջև):

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իմ հարցը զուտ որակայինի մեջ է: Ես արդյոք կարո՞ղ եմ ունենալ որակային խնդիրներ այս երկու տերմինների միջև: Այսինքն VPN-ով որակը ավելի բարձր կլինի, թե՞ PPPoE - ով: Թե՞ լրիվ նույն որակն է:  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ հարցը զուտ որակայինի մեջ է: Ես արդյոք կարո՞ղ եմ ունենալ որակային խնդիրներ այս երկու տերմինների միջև: Այսինքն VPN-ով որակը ավելի բարձր կլինի, թե՞ PPPoE - ով: Թե՞ լրիվ նույն որակն է:


Ոնց հասկանում եմ, քո հարցը հետևյալն է` որի միջոցով կստանաս ավելի որակով կապ բաժանորդի և սերվերի միջև?
Պատասխան.
Կախված միացման անհրաժեշտ արագությունից, քանի որ ծրագրային VPN-ների ժամանակ VPN կապի թողունակությունն ավելի փոքր է, քան PPPoE-ինը: Ցածր արագությունների դեպքում որակական տարբերությունը կարող է առաջանալ միայն օգտագործվող ծրագրային միջոցների հետրանքով, եթե նորմալ որակի VPN ապահովող ծրագիր է, ապա` ՆՈՒՅՆ ՈՐԱԿԻ ԵՆ:

Իսկ եթե խոսը գնում է զուտ տեխնիկական գրագետ լուծման տեսանկյունից, ապա պրովայդերի տեսանկյունից ավելի ճիշտ է PPPօE տարբերակը:
Այդ սկզբունքով են աշխատում բոլոր խոշոր պրովայդերները:

----------

Ապե Ջան (07.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իմ հարցը զուտ որակայինի մեջ է: Ես արդյոք կարո՞ղ եմ ունենալ որակային խնդիրներ այս երկու տերմինների միջև: Այսինքն VPN-ով որակը ավելի բարձր կլինի, թե՞ PPPoE - ով: Թե՞ լրիվ նույն որակն է:


եթե VPN լինի, ապա խաղերի մեծ մասը չի լինի օնլայն խաղալ, դաժը եթե օրիգինալ լիցենզիան ունենաս:

----------


## Varzor

> եթե VPN լինի, ապա խաղերի մեծ մասը չի լինի օնլայն խաղալ, դաժը եթե օրիգինալ լիցենզիան ունենաս:


 :Smile:  
Էդ ինչից ենթադրեցիր?
Լավ էլ խաղում ա, նայած թե ոնց ես կազմակերպել VPN-ը ու դեպի ինտերնետ ռոութները  :Wink:

----------

Ապե Ջան (07.09.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> ԱԴՍԼ մոդմի հետ եկող կաբելը կրոս չի… բայց հիմիկվա կոմպերը առանց կրոսի էլ ա լինում միացնել՝ քարտերը ավտոդետեկտ ունեն… բայց ամեն դեպքում կրոսով ավելի լավ ա՝ ստանդարտը պահենք 
> Ֆորումի թեմաներում դրա վերաբերյալ ահագին գրառումներ կան:


Այսինքն` առաջրարկում ես գնամ crossover լա՞ր առնեմ: Ո՞ր խանութից ա դա հնարավոր առնել կամ պատվիրել, որ տեղում սարքեն տան:  :Think:  Կամ էլ կարելի ա փոխանցիչ առնել, չէ՞:  :Smile: 
Իսկ բացի Ethernet crossover կաբելից, ուրիշ ի՞նչ հարմար ձեւ կա: Ինետում կարդացի, որ USB-ով էլ ա հնարավոր, բայց էլի հատուկ լար ա պետք:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Այսինքն` առաջրարկում ես գնամ crossover լա՞ր առնեմ: Ո՞ր խանութից ա դա հնարավոր առնել կամ պատվիրել, որ տեղում սարքեն տան:  Կամ էլ կարելի ա փոխանցիչ առնել, չէ՞: 
> Իսկ բացի Ethernet crossover կաբելից, ուրիշ ի՞նչ հարմար ձեւ կա: Ինետում կարդացի, որ USB-ով էլ ա հնարավոր, բայց էլի հատուկ լար ա պետք:


մի հատ բեր, փորձի, կարողա միանումա...... հետո նոր լար առնելու մասին կմտածես: USB-ով դանդաղ կլինի

----------

Rammstein (08.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն` առաջրարկում ես գնամ crossover լա՞ր առնեմ: Ո՞ր խանութից ա դա հնարավոր առնել կամ պատվիրել, որ տեղում սարքեն տան:  Կամ էլ կարելի ա փոխանցիչ առնել, չէ՞: 
> Իսկ բացի Ethernet crossover կաբելից, ուրիշ ի՞նչ հարմար ձեւ կա: Ինետում կարդացի, որ USB-ով էլ ա հնարավոր, բայց էլի հատուկ լար ա պետք:


Ախր ասեցի չէ, որ ներկայիս կոմպերի ցանցային քարտերը ավտոդետեկտով որոշում են, թե կապելը կրոս է թե ուղիղ: Մի հատ փորձի, եթե չլնի ես քեզ մի հատ կրոս կաբել կտամ  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (08.09.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ախր ասեցի չէ, որ ներկայիս կոմպերի ցանցային քարտերը ավտոդետեկտով որոշում են, թե կապելը կրոս է թե ուղիղ: Մի հատ փորձի, եթե չլնի ես քեզ մի հատ կրոս կաբել կտամ


Լավ, մերսի, վաղը կփորձեմ, հիմա էլի R-studio-ով սկան եմ անում, ոնց հասկացա մեջներից ամենանորմալ ծրագիրը սա ա:

----------


## matlev

> Լավ, մերսի, վաղը կփորձեմ, հիմա էլի R-studio-ով սկան եմ անում, ոնց հասկացա մեջներից ամենանորմալ ծրագիրը սա ա:


Էդ լարով էլ հաստատ լինելու ա, բայց եթե պետք լինի, ասա: Համ մոտ եմ, համ կրոսս կաբել կա, համ էլ նոր գլխիկներ խփելու համար անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչը կա:  :Jpit: 
Ափսոս ազատ արտաքին դիսկ չունեմ, ահագին կհեշտանար ձեր գործը:

----------

Rammstein (09.09.2011), Ապե Ջան (09.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ, մերսի, վաղը կփորձեմ, հիմա էլի R-studio-ով սկան եմ անում, ոնց հասկացա մեջներից ամենանորմալ ծրագիրը սա ա:


Ճիշտն ասած միշտ օգտվել եմ EasyRecovery-ից ու AcviveUndelete-ից` պադվադիտ չեն արել  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ճիշտն ասած միշտ օգտվել եմ EasyRecovery-ից ու AcviveUndelete-ից` պադվադիտ չեն արել


R-studio-ն պադվադիտ արեց: Գիշերը թողել էի սկան անելու, առավոտ վեր կացա, պրծել էր: Սկանի ինֆոնրմացիան սեյվ արեցի (698 ՄԲ ֆայլ եղավ) հետո դաբլ քլիք արեցի սկան արած դրայվի վրա, մի կես ժամ կարդաց, պրծավ, վերջում էռոռ տվեց, ծրագիրը փակեց: Բացեցի, սկանի ինֆոն load արեցի, նորից փորձեցի, էլի փակվեց:
Հիմա MiniTool Power Data Recovery-ով եմ սկան անում, լավ ծրագիր ա երեւում, տեսնենք:

Նենց որ կոմպերն իրար միացնելը էսօր էլ մնաց, էս սկանը իրա ասելով դեռ մի 10 ժամ տեւելու ա:  :Sad: 

Հա, մի բան էլ, կոմպերը լանով իրար միացնելուց հետո ռեստարտը պարտադիր ա՞, առանց դրա ձեւ չկա՞, որ իրար տեսնեն: Կամ գոնե միայն մի կոմպը ռեստարտ անեմ: Կամ եթե լանը դիսեյբլ անեմ նորից միացնեմ չի աշխատի՞:

----------


## Varzor

> R-studio-ն պադվադիտ արեց: Գիշերը թողել էի սկան անելու, առավոտ վեր կացա, պրծել էր: Սկանի ինֆոնրմացիան սեյվ արեցի (698 ՄԲ ֆայլ եղավ) հետո դաբլ քլիք արեցի սկան արած դրայվի վրա, մի կես ժամ կարդաց, պրծավ, վերջում էռոռ տվեց, ծրագիրը փակեց: Բացեցի, սկանի ինֆոն load արեցի, նորից փորձեցի, էլի փակվեց:
> Հիմա MiniTool Power Data Recovery-ով եմ սկան անում, լավ ծրագիր ա երեւում, տեսնենք:
> 
> Նենց որ կոմպերն իրար միացնելը էսօր էլ մնաց, էս սկանը իրա ասելով դեռ մի 10 ժամ տեւելու ա: 
> 
> Հա, մի բան էլ, կոմպերը լանով իրար միացնելուց հետո ռեստարտը պարտադիր ա՞, առանց դրա ձեւ չկա՞, որ իրար տեսնեն: Կամ գոնե միայն մի կոմպը ռեստարտ անեմ: Կամ եթե լանը դիսեյբլ անեմ նորից միացնեմ չի աշխատի՞:


Դե ասում եմ միանգամից փորձի EasyRecovery-ն` արդեն մոտ 7 տարի ա օգտագործում եմ` նորմալ էլ աշխատում ա:
Էդ կոմպերը ռեստարտ են ուզում նրա պատճառով, որ միացումն են դետեկտ անում` կրոս ու ուղիղ: Windwos-ի մոտ ցանցային կոնֆիգուրացիոներ (մանավանդ հարդի մակարդակով` միացման եղանակն է փոփոխվել) որոշ սերվիսները մենակ ռեստարտից հետո են աշխատում: Բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում կարող ես Disable անել, միացնել լարը ու Enable անել: Պիտի որ նորմալ աշխատի:

----------

Rammstein (09.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Դե ասում եմ միանգամից փորձի EasyRecovery-ն` արդեն մոտ 7 տարի ա օգտագործում եմ` նորմալ էլ աշխատում ա:
> Էդ կոմպերը ռեստարտ են ուզում նրա պատճառով, որ միացումն են դետեկտ անում` կրոս ու ուղիղ: Windwos-ի մոտ ցանցային կոնֆիգուրացիոներ (մանավանդ հարդի մակարդակով` միացման եղանակն է փոփոխվել) որոշ սերվիսները մենակ ռեստարտից հետո են աշխատում: Բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում կարող ես Disable անել, միացնել լարը ու Enable անել: Պիտի որ նորմալ աշխատի:


ռեստարտ մենակ էն ժամանակա ուզում, երբ workgroup-ի անուննա փոխվում, իսկ դա լինումա օրինակ XP-ում եղած ցանցը կարգավորելու ծրագիրն օգտագործելուց: Էդ դեբիլը բռնում workgroup-ը սարքումա mshome ու ռեստարտա ուզում (իհարկե կարելիա անունը նույնը թողել,  բայց որ արագ-արագ անում ես չես էլ նկատում): Մնացած դեպքերում ոչ մի ռեստարտ էլ պետք չի:

----------

Varzor (09.09.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> ռեստարտ մենակ էն ժամանակա ուզում, երբ workgroup-ի անուննա փոխվում, իսկ դա լինումա օրինակ XP-ում եղած ցանցը կարգավորելու ծրագիրն օգտագործելուց: Էդ դեբիլը բռնում workgroup-ը սարքումա mshome ու ռեստարտա ուզում (իհարկե կարելիա անունը նույնը թողել,  բայց որ արագ-արագ անում ես չես էլ նկատում): Մնացած դեպքերում ոչ մի ռեստարտ էլ պետք չի:


տեսականորեն ճիշտ ես, բայց կախված բորտից ու ՕՀ-ից երբեմն լինում է, որ աննորմալ ռեստարտներ է ուզում, հույնիսկ ֆլեշ ես միացնում՝ ռեստարտ ա ուզում:
TCP/IP-ի համար նշանակություն չունի կոմպի անունը ու Workgroup-ը, ուստի առանց դրանք փոփխելու էլ կարելի է 2 համակարգիչ իրար միացնել: Նույնսկ դրանք փոխելուց ուզած ռեստարտը առանց տալու կարելի է հանգիստ շարունակել աշխատելը: Բայց ինձ երբեմն պատահել է, որ նույնիսկ IP փոխելուց հետո ռեստարտ ա ուզել: Հիմար բանա, բայց լինում ա:
Բայց միացման կաբելի ձեւը փոխելուց (ուղիղ-կրոս եւ հակառակը) ռեստարտ ուզելը Window-ների համար նորմալ բան ա  :LOL:

----------


## boooooooom

բիլայնի  մոդեմներից է zte 831: Բիլայնի մասնագետները խորհուրդ տվեցին որպեսզի մոդեմը շուտ շարքից դուրս չգա, միացեք սվիչով: միացրել եմ ամեն ինչ, բայց երբ մի համակարգչից միանւմ եմ ինտերնետին, մյուսը չի միանում: Կարողա պետք է ցանց սարքել?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> բիլայնի  մոդեմներից է zte 831: Բիլայնի մասնագետները խորհուրդ տվեցին որպեսզի մոդեմը շուտ շարքից դուրս չգա, միացեք սվիչով: միացրել եմ ամեն ինչ, բայց երբ մի համակարգչից միանւմ եմ ինտերնետին, մյուսը չի միանում: Կարողա պետք է ցանց սարքել?


Ip կա դրա՞ծ, թե DHCP - ա միանում:
Ստուգի DNS - ները:

----------

boooooooom (30.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> բիլայնի  մոդեմներից է zte 831: Բիլայնի մասնագետները խորհուրդ տվեցին որպեսզի մոդեմը շուտ շարքից դուրս չգա, միացեք սվիչով: միացրել եմ ամեն ինչ, բայց երբ մի համակարգչից միանւմ եմ ինտերնետին, մյուսը չի միանում: Կարողա պետք է ցանց սարքել?


պետքա մոդեմը կարգավորես որպես ռոուտեր (DHCP-ն կմիանա ինքն իրան) http://beeline.am/internet/hiline/ma...%20831-arm.pdf
իսկ էտ մոդեմը կարաս տանես շպրտես ու նորն առնես, ցանկալիյա ոչ ZTE: Շուտով կսկսի ինքն իրան ռեստարտ լինել, իմ մոտ ու բոլոր ծանոթներիս մոտ տենցա եղել:

----------

boooooooom (30.09.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> բիլայնի  մոդեմներից է zte 831: Բիլայնի մասնագետները խորհուրդ տվեցին որպեսզի մոդեմը շուտ շարքից դուրս չգա, միացեք սվիչով: միացրել եմ ամեն ինչ, բայց երբ մի համակարգչից միանւմ եմ ինտերնետին, մյուսը չի միանում: Կարողա պետք է ցանց սարքել?


Էդ մոդեմդ USB պորտ էլ ունի չէ՞: Եթե հա, ուրեմն կարաս մի կոմպը USB-ով միացնես, մյուսը` LAN-ով:
Իսկ սվիչով, կարծում եմ` պետք ա ցանց սարքել:

----------

boooooooom (30.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էդ մոդեմդ USB պորտ էլ ունի չէ՞: Եթե հա, ուրեմն կարաս մի կոմպը USB-ով միացնես, մյուսը` LAN-ով:
> Իսկ սվիչով, կարծում եմ` պետք ա ցանց սարքել:


USB-ով աշխատելուց հենց մի բան ես քաշում տոռենտով ռեստարտա լինում կամ կախում, ես օգտագործել եմ մի տարի էտ զիբիլ մոդեմից: Եթե սվիչով միացնես, գոնե մի քիչ ուշ-ուշա կախում:

----------

boooooooom (30.09.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> USB-ով աշխատելուց հենց մի բան ես քաշում տոռենտով ռեստարտա լինում կամ կախում, ես օգտագործել եմ մի տարի էտ զիբիլ մոդեմից: Եթե սվիչով միացնես, գոնե մի քիչ ուշ-ուշա կախում:


Ես էլ 1.5 տարի եմ օգտագործում ZTE 831AII մոդեմից ու ոչ մի անգամ չի կախել: USB-ով ընդամենը մի քանի օր եմ աշխատել (ուղղակի ԼԱՆ-ը ուրիշ բանով էր զբաղված), ոչ մի լուրջ խնդիր չեմ նկատել: Փորձել եմ նաեւ երկու կոմպ միացնել, էլի աշխատել ա, պարզապես կապի արագությունը հավասար կիսելու պահը կարող ա մոդեմը չիրականացնի, իսկ սվիչով գուցե ստացվի, չգիտեմ:

----------

boooooooom (30.09.2011)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ես էլ 1.5 տարի եմ օգտագործում ZTE 831AII մոդեմից ու ոչ մի անգամ չի կախել: USB-ով ընդամենը մի քանի օր եմ աշխատել (ուղղակի ԼԱՆ-ը ուրիշ բանով էր զբաղված), ոչ մի լուրջ խնդիր չեմ նկատել: Փորձել եմ նաեւ երկու կոմպ միացնել, էլի աշխատել ա, պարզապես կապի արագությունը հավասար կիսելու պահը կարող ա մոդեմը չիրականացնի, իսկ սվիչով գուցե ստացվի, չգիտեմ:


 Չէ ինձ ասացին որ սվիչը ինտերնետի տրաֆիկը չի կարգավորում, ուղղակի մոդեմը ավելի քիչ է ծանրաբեռնվում

----------


## boooooooom

> USB-ով աշխատելուց հենց մի բան ես քաշում տոռենտով ռեստարտա լինում կամ կախում, ես օգտագործել եմ մի տարի էտ զիբիլ մոդեմից: Եթե սվիչով միացնես, գոնե մի քիչ ուշ-ուշա կախում:


Ինձ մոտ էլ ռեստարտ չի լինում ուղղակի մեկ մեկ DSL-ը կորում է /չգիտեմ դա մոդեմից է թե բիլայնից/: մոտ 2.5 տարի է օգտագօրծում եմ

----------


## boooooooom

> պետքա մոդեմը կարգավորես որպես ռոուտեր (DHCP-ն կմիանա ինքն իրան) http://beeline.am/internet/hiline/ma...%20831-arm.pdf
> իսկ էտ մոդեմը կարաս տանես շպրտես ու նորն առնես, ցանկալիյա ոչ ZTE: Շուտով կսկսի ինքն իրան ռեստարտ լինել, իմ մոտ ու բոլոր ծանոթներիս մոտ տենցա եղել:


Վահե ջան եթե դժվար չի մի փոքր ավելի պարզ ասա, որտեղ ինչ փոխեմ

----------


## boooooooom

> Ip կա դրա՞ծ, թե DHCP - ա միանում:
> Ստուգի DNS - ները:


2 կօմպինն էլ IP-ն ու DNS-ը դրվածա ավտոմատ /տենց պիտի լինի?/

----------


## boooooooom

Մի համակարգիչը միանւմ է ինտերնետին իսկ երբ փորձում եմ մյուսը նույն կերպ միացնեմ, 691 error է տալիս

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջան եթե դժվար չի մի փոքր ավելի պարզ ասա, որտեղ ինչ փոխեմ


հենա նաստրոյկեքի հղումը տվել եմ, դրանից էլ պարզ ոնցա լինում ?  :Shok:

----------

boooooooom (01.10.2011)

----------


## Lev

> Մի համակարգիչը միանւմ է ինտերնետին իսկ երբ փորձում եմ մյուսը նույն կերպ միացնեմ, 691 error է տալիս


boooooooom ջան էդ նշանակում ա, որ մոդեմդ արդեն օգտագործվում ա: Երևի դու ինտերնետին միանում ես windows-ի PPPoE Connection-ի միջոցով: Մոդեմի նաստռոյկեքի մեջ դիր, որ ինքը ավտոմատ միանա ինտերնետին, DHCP-ն էլ միացրու, իսկ կոմպերի IP-ների ստացումը դիր ավտոմատի վրա:

----------

boooooooom (01.10.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինչ հետաքրքիրա բայց: «Յուքոմ» - ի բաժանորդների մոտից դեպի mail.ru tracert-ը էս տեսքն ունի՝

Tracing route to mail.ru [94.100.191.245]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.20.0.1
  2     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.5.5.1
  3     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.1.1.1
  4     5 ms     8 ms     4 ms  46.162.244.1
  5     7 ms     6 ms     4 ms  92.43.136.169
  6    10 ms    12 ms    16 ms  80.241.177.237
  7   106 ms   206 ms   211 ms  212.162.46.61
  8    66 ms    71 ms    65 ms  4.69.141.109
  9    68 ms    70 ms    64 ms  4.69.141.34
 10    64 ms    73 ms    73 ms  4.69.163.2
 11    67 ms    74 ms    66 ms  4.69.154.7
 12   103 ms    95 ms    94 ms  212.162.19.30
 13   116 ms   119 ms   115 ms  87.245.233.65
 14   118 ms   119 ms   117 ms  87.245.229.42
 15   119 ms   118 ms   120 ms  94.100.183.49
 16   121 ms   121 ms   120 ms  94.100.191.245

Trace complete.

16 հոպ: Իսկ Բիլայնի բաժանորդների մոտից՝ (ափսոս հիմա Բիլայնի կապ չկա մոտս) գնումա այ սենց մոտավորպես 7 հոպից ոչ պակաս, իսկ մոտիրց Յուքոմ գնում 7 հոպ: Հետո էլ ասում են Բիլայնը վատ կապա տալիս: Էլ ինչի եք դժգոհում:

Tracing route to ucom.am [92.43.138.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.20.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.1.1.1
  4     5 ms     6 ms    11 ms  46.162.244.1
  5     5 ms     7 ms     2 ms  92.43.138.1

Trace complete.

----------


## Վահե-91

> պակաս, իսկ մոտիրց Յուքոմ գնում 7 հոպ: Հետո էլ ասում են Բիլայնը վատ կապա տալիս: Էլ ինչի եք դժգոհում:


  1    37 ms    32 ms    43 ms  x.16.1.2
  2    33 ms    33 ms    32 ms  x.16.1.2
  3    32 ms    32 ms    34 ms  x.73.64.15
  4    33 ms    38 ms    33 ms  x.73.68.14
  5    65 ms    64 ms    64 ms  x.211.24.5
  6    67 ms    65 ms    64 ms  cat13.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.1
  7    64 ms    64 ms    66 ms  194.186.124.162
  8    67 ms    69 ms    65 ms  ae34.dl4.net.mail.ru [94.100.183
  9    68 ms    65 ms    78 ms  dl7.net.mail.ru [94.100.183.62]
 10    76 ms    78 ms    65 ms  lfrd1-2.mail.ru [217.69.141.21]

10 հոպից ա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 1    37 ms    32 ms    43 ms  x.16.1.2
>   2    33 ms    33 ms    32 ms  x.16.1.2
>   3    32 ms    32 ms    34 ms  x.73.64.15
>   4    33 ms    38 ms    33 ms  x.73.68.14
>   5    65 ms    64 ms    64 ms  x.211.24.5
>   6    67 ms    65 ms    64 ms  cat13.Moscow.gldn.net [194.186.1
>   7    64 ms    64 ms    66 ms  194.186.124.162
>   8    67 ms    69 ms    65 ms  ae34.dl4.net.mail.ru [94.100.183
>   9    68 ms    65 ms    78 ms  dl7.net.mail.ru [94.100.183.62]
> ...


3G կապից օգտվող բաժանորդների մոտ 7 հոպ է:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ցանցային տրաֆիկի վերլուծիչների մասին գրքեր կան?

----------


## masrik

Բարև Ակումբի հարգելի մասնակիցներ: Կարող եմ արդյոք dvr-ը միացնել ինտեռնետին, եթե այո ապա խնդրում եմ ասեք ինչպես անեմ դա, ինչ սարքեր ու նաստրոյկաներ են պետք: Ես ունեմ huawei e960 սարքը արդյոք հնարավոր է դրա միջոցով կազմակեպել դա: Նախորոք շնորհակալություն.

----------


## Sinner

> Բարև Ակումբի հարգելի մասնակիցներ: Կարող եմ արդյոք dvr-ը միացնել ինտեռնետին, եթե այո ապա խնդրում եմ ասեք ինչպես անեմ դա, ինչ սարքեր ու նաստրոյկաներ են պետք: Ես ունեմ huawei e960 սարքը արդյոք հնարավոր է դրա միջոցով կազմակեպել դա: Նախորոք շնորհակալություն.


Այսինքն երևի խնդիրը կայանում ա նրանում, որ կամերաներ միացվեն ինտերնետին ու ուրիշ տեղից կարելի լինի տեսնել դրանցով նկարածը: Եթե այո, առաջինը ռեալ ստատիկ IP ա պետք որ քո սարքն ունենա: Իսկ նաստրոյկան արդեն սարքից ա գալիս: Տարբեր սարքերի մեջ տարբեր ա:

----------


## Sinner

> բիլայնի  մոդեմներից է zte 831: Բիլայնի մասնագետները խորհուրդ տվեցին որպեսզի մոդեմը շուտ շարքից դուրս չգա, միացեք սվիչով: միացրել եմ ամեն ինչ, բայց երբ մի համակարգչից միանւմ եմ ինտերնետին, մյուսը չի միանում: Կարողա պետք է ցանց սարքել?


Խորհուրդ կտամ ճշտես Բիլայնից, ամեն պայմանագրի համար քանի IP են տրամադրում: Սահմանափակում կա թե չէ: Եթե Բիլայնում ամեն մի լինքի համար 1 IP են հատկացնում, էտ կնշանակի որ ռոութեռ ա պետք: Իրանց ZTE W300 ռոութեռից եմ օգտվել, բավականին լավն էր: Հետո մեզ որ Օրանժ-ի ֆլեշկաներից անվճար տվեց մեր ընկերությունը, Բիլայնի պայմանագիրը խզեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Sinner

> ցանցային տրաֆիկի վերլուծիչների մասին գրքեր կան?


ինչա նշանակում ցանցային տրաֆիկի վերլուծիչ: Եթե սնիֆերի մասինա խոսքը (օրինակ Wireshark), դրա մասին չի հանդիպել: Եթե ինչ որ սերվերի միացումների, անջատումների, խափանումների, սեռվերին տրբեր յուզերների միացումի.... վերաբերյալ լոգ ֆայլերի մասինա խոսքը, կան SED, AWK սկրիպտային լեզուները Լինուքսի համար ու ամեն մեկի համար առանձին գրքեր կան:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (26.10.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> ինչա նշանակում ցանցային տրաֆիկի վերլուծիչ: Եթե սնիֆերի մասինա խոսքը (օրինակ Wireshark), դրա մասին չի հանդիպել: Եթե ինչ որ սերվերի միացումների, անջատումների, խափանումների, սեռվերին տրբեր յուզերների միացումի.... վերաբերյալ լոգ ֆայլերի մասինա խոսքը, կան SED, AWK սկրիպտային լեզուները Լինուքսի համար ու ամեն մեկի համար առանձին գրքեր կան:


հա, սնիֆերների մասին էր խոսքը, Wireshark-ի մասին գրել եմ արդեն, շնորհակալություն...

----------

Sinner (25.01.2014)

----------

